# Hay algun Radioaficionado en Foros de electronica?



## alexus (Jun 21, 2009)

buenas noches, pues si, guste de crear este tema para contactar o charlar con radioaficionas que ronde por "foros",
para charlar sobre, equipos, antenas, qso´s, dx, etc.

en particular, soy oncemetrista, aficionado a los 27mhz, o banda civil o ciudadana.
aunque en estos dias me dan mi licencia para poder operar "legal" en bandas de aficionado.

bueno, los espero por aqui, y agradezco su participacion.

atte..

QRA: wilder
QRZ: "estacion Patrias Gaucha"

desde uruguay.

73/51 y buenos QSO´s.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 21, 2009)

Yo el año que vine planeo hacer el curso, ya nos pondremos en contacto.
Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 21, 2009)

La radioafición es algo que tengo en mente practicar en el futuro cercano, pero conozco un compañero del foro que definitivamente es radio aficionado, y hasta tiene su indicativo como nick (el cual no recuerdo), pero lo podrás encontrar por el sub foro de radio.
Sería bueno que si charlan sobre esto lo hagan en el foro, seguramente a muchos usuarios de aquí les interesa el tema.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 21, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> atte..
> 
> QRA: wilder
> QRZ: "estacion Patrias Gaucha"
> ...



Bien Wilder, soy radio aficionado de Venezuela, estación YV5MHE, QRA Mario.

Hay un chaval de España que utiliza sus indicativos cómo nick: eb7ctx. También anda pisando las arenas movedizas de la RF DJ Glenn, que está haciendo su curso en Argentina y pronto estará en el aire.

Puede que haya otros y posiblemente puedas enterarte de ellos en la sección de radio del foro.

73 y buenos contactos:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 22, 2009)

Yo tuve ese vicio, pero lo abandoné, en mi época solía ser LW7-XXX


----------



## alexus (Jun 22, 2009)

yo recien estoy comenzando, pero me gusta, le encuentro "ese no se que"...

la television no me gusta mucho, prefiero la radio, y hace un año que instale mi estacion por aqui.

si quieren poner fotos de sus antenas y estaciones, hay un tema de mi autoria que se llama algo asi: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/muestranos-tu-cuarto-radio-tus-antenas-21367/

en estos dias sere: CX6DRA.

73/51


----------



## soschorni (Jun 22, 2009)

yo soy radio frustrado, no me anduvo nada de rediofrecuencia =?


----------



## alexus (Jun 22, 2009)

ah mi tampoco, pero la sigo, no hay que tener apuro, hay que ir tranquilos, vas guardando los pesitos que te sobran en un fresco y cuando qeures acordas, te compras un equipito!

yo empeze de abajo, me compre la antera usada, despues el equipo usado, despues me regalraon el cable a cambio de irlo a buscar, despues consegui una torre regalada a cambio de desarmarla y traerla, la fuente la hice con fuentes de pc, etc...

es una estacion humilde, pero hecha con cariño y amor por el hobbie.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 1, 2009)

Yo transmitía hace unos años atrás, soy de República Dominicana. Mi QRZ era Challenger y luego Shaddai. Tenia uno HR2510, creo que es uno de los radios mas interezantes para comenzar. Transmite en los 26 y los 27 Mhz. 10 y 11 Metros.


----------



## alexus (Jul 1, 2009)

lo conozco al equipo! backlight amarillo! una preciosura, manor libres, etc...

gracias por pasarte!

si quieres cuentate alguna anecdota de la radio!

atte. wilder "estacion patria gaucha"


----------



## Cientifico (Jul 1, 2009)

Soy Radioaficionado,mi licencia es LU1PIY,tambien oncemetrista Estacion TRUENO.

Tengo circuitos de lo que me pidan.Transmisores,Roimetros Grid dip,Transmach,Antenas,Osc.de batido,Fuentes de Alimentacion,amp de microfono,etc....


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 1, 2009)

Siempre me interesó poder ser Radioaficionado, pero nunca supe por donde empezar...
Todavía estoy en eso... ¿Alguien podría orientarme? ¿Por dónde empiezo?
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 2, 2009)

con Uds. OA6ABG desde Puerto de ILO - Peru

cuando anduve por los 11 m. transmitia desde la Nebulosa del Cangrejo .... era .... ! Pulsar I!.

73's cordiales


----------



## alexus (Jul 2, 2009)

hola cientifico! jaja

bueno, empieza por adjuntar el roimetro y el pre de microfono! jeje

gracias por pasar, pulsar, cientifico, etc...

agustinzzz, lo principal es no tener apuro, ir de a poco, te vas juntando unos pesos en un frasco y vas guardando, y asi, te compras un equipo, luego la antena, etc..

asi empeze yo, incluso, me dan cosas a cambio de irlas a buscar, por ejemplo, la torre y el coaxil!

atte. wilder "estacion patria gaucha" / cordiales


----------



## julitop (Jul 8, 2009)

Yo obtuve mi licencia hace aprox 1 año, Soy LU4DAZ. Uso muchisimo VHF, (proximamanete U) y tengo tambien 11 metros, estacion "Alianza". 
En Equipos estoy armado con: Yaesu FT-2800 (vhf) Draft KR-508 (BC) Y en moviles de mano tengo 2 Yaesu FT-23r (vhf, y FIERROS!) y 2 Motorola de los talk-about.
En antenas: 1 Eiffel VHF (a aprox 15 metros) y una Eiffel BC-3 Para CB tambien a 15m ( A todo esto estoy en un terreno q esta a mas de 35 metros de altura, casi el punto mas alto de la zona.)

Saludos a todos


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola! LU8LCT por estos lares... Bandas de 80 y 2 metros.. nunca compre equipos por eso no subi de categoria pero proximamente si!

73´s para todos


----------



## alexus (Jul 8, 2009)

gracias por pasar por aqui!

les cuento qeu por aca solo 11 metros, ya que por problemas de monetario no me ha dado para comprar equipos!

julitop, te comento que aqui a la bc-3 le llamamos trampa gama, ya que su original marca o nombre es ringo!

bueno, las puertas estan abiertas para que comenten sus anecdotas de la radio!

atte. wilder "estacion patria gaucha", proximamente CX6DRA!


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 8, 2009)

perdonen mi indiorancia pero q es lo q hace un radioafisionado?
transmite señales o programas o como es la cosa?

Pues porque a mí me interesa eso d escuchar radio de onda corta para las frecuencias d otros países


----------



## alexus (Jul 8, 2009)

hola chuyland!

La Radioafición (Amateur Radio o HAM Radio en inglés) es un hobby o afición que consiste en comunicarse con otras personas mediante el uso de la radio. [extraido de google]


Radioaficionado: Persona autorizada por el gobierno de su país para transmitir en determinadas modalidades y bandas, con fines de comunicación personal y de investigación técnica, sin interés de utilidad monetaria ni de hacer competencia a otros servicios de telecomunicaciones. Los radioaficionados fueron los descubridores de los distintos comportamientos de propagación de distintos segmentos del espectro radial, sobre todo en las ondas cortas.  Desempeñan un papel fundamental en los casos de desastre, búsqueda emergencia y rescate, sobre todo cuando los medios de comunicaciones comerciales y gubernamentales no pueden hacer frente a una situación debida a un desastre natural de grandes proporciones. [extraido de google]

es decir, respondiendo tu pregunta, un radioaficionado se propone entablar un dialogo, con otros radioaficionados en distintas partes del globo, esto no se realiza en todas las bandas de frecuencia, si te interesas en el tema, encontraras mejor explicacion de la que te pueda dar yo, eso si, no debes hablar ni de futbol, ni de politica, ni de religion, ni de racizmo, ni de nada de eso que pueda causar discucion, tampoco transmitir programas radiales, aunque en los comienzos de la actividad de los radioaficionados, se dice que en estados unidos los radioaficionados transmitian sus programas, dicen...

tampoco puedes cobrar por transmitir un mensaje, ni intentar sacar provecho de esta actividad, en fin...

si te gusta, dale para adelante poruqe te dara muchas satisfacciones, eso si, no te apures dale despacio!

atte. wilder, "estacion patria gaucha" desde uruguay!

73/51 y buenos qso´s y dx´s!


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 9, 2009)

gracias por la orientaciòn alexus me has dejado  , bueno, ya me haz clavado la espinita, ahora me pondrè a investigar mas en diversas fuentes haber q pex, 
solo otra dudita, todos los radios sintonizan la señal d un radioafisionado o se nesecitan receptores especiales para ello?


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Alexus, te pido que evites copiar textos de otras páginas, puesto que puedes cometer una violación del "Copyright", lo que básicamente es ilegal. En caso de que lo extraigas de la Wikipedia o de otras fuentes que usen una licencia libre (como la Creative Commons o GFDL) linkees hacia la página de la cual exactamente extrajiste el texto.
Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 10, 2009)

te pido disculpas electrodan.

chuyland, todos los radio-receptores NO sintonizan todas las bandas de frecuencias, pero te cuento que existen receptores, o mejor dicho transceptores, banda corrida, que quiere decir esto, que cubren todo el espectro o todo el ancho que corresponde a cada banda, por ejemplo, en hf, cubren desde 0 mhz a 30 mhz y asi sucesivamente con las demas bandas.

atte. alexus.


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 10, 2009)

si mencionas ese transceptor supongo q un radioafisionado no transmite en una banda de radio como las estaciones de radio comunes, sino que se transmite en una banda como la de los taxistas?

Osea q los aficionados transmiten en bandas como para hablar entre ellos y no dan algùn tipo de transimiciòn "todos los viernes a las nueve" para que cualquier persona los escuche?

Uff, mañana investigo porque estos dìas no he tenido tiempo.

Gracias alexus


----------



## alexus (Jul 10, 2009)

el espectro es el mismo (porque no hay otro jeje).

lo que hay, es una porcion del espectro radioelectrico que una comision de no se donde, creo que fue la itu, reservo para el uso de los radioaficionados, otro para las emisiones comerciales, por ejemplo, las emisoras de broadcaster (o broadcasting no me acuerdo), etc. etc.

te comento que los taxistas, utilizan o vhf comercial, o uhf comercial, es decir, una porcion del espectro que coimprende la banda de vhf destinada a emisiones comerciales, es un servicio que se contrata, vale un poco mas que el telefono o handyes, pero es mas "comodo".


con un transceptor de radioaficionados de vhf banda corrida (cosa que no creo porque es mucho el rango de frecuencia que debe cubrir) oirias desde las fm comerciales, pasando por los taxis, policia, ambulancia, etc.

con respecto a lo de los viernes a las nueve, si lo hay, se llaman ruedas, son radioaficionaods que se reunen en una frecuencia o canal determiando, un dia y hora determinado para entablar comunicados.

a las ordenes, alexus!


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 10, 2009)

wow esto se pone interesante

gracias alexus!


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Yo creo que si no sabes nada de radio afición y te interesa, podrías conseguirte un receptor (no transceptor, solo receptor) y escucharlos.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2009)

Les recuerdo que la primera fase del Radio Aficionado es la de Radio Escucha. En algunos países se exige al novicio, una determinada cantidad de reportes de escucha, a distintas emisoras, con QSLs confirmadas y todo, antes de pretender optar a una licencia básica.

Así que, la sugerencia de electrodan, es muy válida.

Saludos:

73 y muchos DX de YV5MHE


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 11, 2009)

mmm, me parece buena idea gracias


----------



## alexus (Jul 11, 2009)

en este momento lo estoy practicando!

se m,e corto la pastilla dinamica del microfono, y por falta de tiempo no la he arreglado!

aqui tener sierta cantidad de QSO´s confirmados via QSL no es necesario.

Atte. "Alexus" , "estacion patria gaucha"

73 y buenos dx´s.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola.
Reavivare este viejo Post.
Yo también soy radioaficionado, hace ya hartos años, partí  con los  11 metros y hace unos 8 años como radioaficionado con característica, actualmente soy  ( CE3DKM )

Es una actividad que va muy de la mano con la electrónica, se experimenta mucho, se construye hartos proyectos y se aprende harto, lo recomiendo 100% a todos los que gusten de la electrónica.

Bien como dicen, lo ideal es partir escuchando, una buena banda para ello son los 7 Mhz.

Buenos DX      73´

Saludos a todos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

hola zener!

gracias por pasar, no es tan viejo el post! hace 4 dias de la ultima respuesta!

al igual que tu, yo tambien empeze con la banda ciudadana, y en estos dias me entregan mi licencia, pero hace tiempo que hize el tramite, creo que para empezar no creo que 40 sea lo mejor, ya que se necesita un equipo no tan importante pero un poco caro, y capaz que la cantidad de botones, etc... puede marear un poco.

te comento mi estacion:

cb: unic rv-cb45.
hf: yaesu ft-101zd con vfo de sintonia fina exterior (yaesu fv-101)
vhf: transceptor de vhf comercial modificado.

antenas:

cb: trampa gamma (ringo), o bc-3, no se como la conocen ahi.
      direccional de 6 elementos casera.
      1/4 de onda casero.
hf: dipolo multibanda.

atte. alexus (wilder) estacion patria gaucha.

73/51 cordiales y buenos dx´s.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ja.  No me había fijado que el ultimo post era hace un par de días, me confundí con la fecha de registro  jejej--

Mira que casualidad. yo poseo un FT101ZD (heredado de mi padre) también, con el parlante SP901 y el sintonizador de la misma línea..

Excelente equipo, a pesar de los años anda increíble.  Lo tengo con un micrófono preamplificado de construcción casera y una cápsula Heill Hc5 creo que es el modelo  modestia aparte, es una excelente combinación.

Actualmente vivo en edificio, por lo que el tema de las antenas me es algo complicado, antes cuando estaba con mis padres me construí una yagui de 4 elementos con un gamma match para 11 metros, poco la alcancé a usar y me cambie al departamento.

Actualmente en mi estación tengo una W3DZZ, una V invertida con bobina para 80 y 40  metros, (de construcción propia) además de una doble 5/8 para 2 metros.

Lo que yo decía acerca de la banda de 7 mhz es que uno aprende mucho solo escuchando en ella, claro que los equipos son costosos, pero hoy en día se consiguen equipos de segunda mano a precios bien razonables.

Lo que me gustaría a futuro es la construcción de un amplificador a tubos para HF, pero eso es parte de mis muchos proyectos en mente  jeje. 

Bien, no alargo mas el post, si deseas algo mas puntual puedes escribirme directamente al mail que esta impreso en mi firma.

73`


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

jeje no tenes firma!

yo tenia pensado comprar una vertical multibanda pero no consegui.

te agradeceria si me dieras una orientacion de como usar los controles del equipo, menos el dial, el volumen y el squelch, porque no tengo ni la mas palida idea de como usarlo, ya que no tiene manual, para 40 nomas, no te compliques mucho con la explicaicon.

gracias


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mi estimado Alexus

Que raro, juraría que vi en la base de mis posteos que salía mi correo electrónico... Te envio despues un MP-

Mira, cuidado con el FT101zd, ya que es un equipo con salida de válvulas, y si no lo cargas correctamente y transites puedes dañar sus válvulas. 

Lo mejor que puedo hacer para explicarte su funcionamiento es adjuntarte el manual en español que lo dejo acá a tu disposición.

Obviamente el tema de una antena correcta para la banda a utilizar y sin mucho R.O.E. o SWR también es un tema importante para la transmisión.

Espero te sea util, si tienes dudas después me consultas nomás.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

si zener, se que es a valvulas! 

tengo que fijarme cuando tenga tiempo, para empezar a transmitir si todas las valvulas encienden, no pienses que soy un ignorante, es que hace pocos dias que lo tengo en mis manos, y mas aun, es mi primer equipo a valvulas!

lo primero que quiero hacer es escuhar, para ir agarrandole la mano a los controles, etc. como te comente antes, tengo un dipolo multibanda, o bigote no se como lo conocen ahi, con un balun cushcraft.

a modo de comentario te cuento que este equipo era utilizado para que la familia de un amigo, se comunicara con su padre que se encontraba en el Congo en servicio milititar.

segun me menciono el anterior dueño la fuente que tiene dentro (la del transformador grande) se quemo, pero fue hecha a nuevo, pero no conectada en el equipo, asi que tendre querevisar eso.

le pegare una leida al manual, cualquier cosa te pego un grito, 

atte. alexus!

73/51 cordiales y buenos dx´s.


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 16, 2009)

cualquiera de esos aparatos se hacen o los compras?


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Un radiotransmisor se puede fabricar, pero no es muy sencillo, usualmente los compras.

Antiguamente los radioaficionados casi todos se fabricaban sus equipos (muy básicos)

Actualmente muy poca gente los fabrica, generalmente se compran de segunda mano, lo que si hacemos habitualmente son antenas, micrófonos preamplificados, instrumentos de medición para la radio, fuentes de poder, y experimentación en general.  Es un lindo hobby y en caso de catástrofe naturales tenemos la oportunidad de ayudar comunicando sectores que han quedado aislados por las comunicaciones tradicionales como el teléfono o carreteras.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

los antiguos radioaficionados construian sus propios equipos, o gracias al grado de integracion de los componenetes, el bajo costo (a veces) y la calidad de los equipos esto ha sido dejado un poco de lado,

lo que puede construirse con mas o menos un poco de facilidad son antenas, etc.

pero los equipos diria que no vale la pensa complicarse, ya que al rf hace lo que ella quiera!


73/51 cordiales.

atte. alexus.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Jejeje, le respondimos juntos  veo.

Oye alexus, cuando tengas tu licencia avisame para que hagamos contacto  Seria muy entretenido hacer contacto y 

generalmente hay condiciones de Chile a Uruguay.


Saludos, Nos vemos


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

si jejejeje

zener, primero voy a hacer escuchar el yaesu, 

luego acordamos una frecuencia y me pegas un par de gritos aver su te escucho! y cuando me entreguen la licencia parlamos tranquilos!

no se porque demora tanto el tramite, y eso que hace meses inicie el tramite, burocracia...

si todo sale como pienso, sere:

 charlie x-ray six delta romeo alfa.

CX6DRA!

73/51 cordiales zener!


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 16, 2009)

no lo tomes a mal futuro colega pero demora porque te investigan hasta tu 5ta  generacion, asi es en todas partes, Yo soy OA6ABG y estoy cerca a 7,1 MHz casi todos los dias a las 20:00 Hora OA.

73's
Mac


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 17, 2009)

Alexus.

Si, a veces estos tramites son algo demorosos, paciencia.

Mientras conecta el equipo y haces escucha, familiarízate con el,  cuando estés escuchando a alguien ajusta el rf Gain para una cómoda escucha (bien ajustado quita harto ruido ambiental)   y el  "preselector" para máxima sensibilidad de escucha.  

Saludos 73´


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 17, 2009)

Y como cuanto rango tienen las señales de radio, osea si cubren varios paìses o nomàs unos cuantos kilòmetros?


----------



## alexus (Jul 17, 2009)

*gracias pulsar por venir!*

*zener:* yo lo que hayo raro, es que las valvulas no encienden como tengo sabido que deben, es decir una luz muy tenue, o esto es solo para transmision?

como sabes, el equipo incluye su propia fuente de alimentacion en el interior, el mio no...

le agregaron dos cables, positivo y negativo de 12 voltios, ya que sufrio una averia en el transformador grande que te nombre, y lo hicieron a nuevo pero no hicieron las conexiones correspondientes, otra cosa, es que le falta el cable de alimentacion, tiene algo asi como 6 pines, 

por falta de tiempo no lo he vichado con detenimiento.

lo que hayo raro, es que conectando la "trampa gamma", ringo o bc-3 (es la misma antena), y sintonizando 10m (a, b, c o d) y 12m, lo unico que recepciono es ruido de frecuencia, pero ahora:

si el equipo no anduviera, esto no pasaria verdad?

supongo que con el dipolo cambiara la cosa, lo que pasa que no lo tengo conectado porque no me da el coaxil! jeje

bueno zener, te dejo un poco trankilo!

*para ti chuyland*, dada tu poca experiencia en el tema no adentrare mucho en detalles,

te comento que:

en la banda de hf (160, 80, 40, 30, 20, 17, 15, 12, 10 [raramente]), puedes dar la vuelta al mundo con relativa facilidad, actualmente en 10 metros esta un poco complicada la cosa, asi tambien en 11.

operando siempre en banda lateral (USB, LSB), ya que modulando en amplitud (AM), se reduce la potencia mas o menos a la mitad, ya que la otra mitad es ocupada por la portadora.

en la banda de vhf  (2 metros), puedes cubrir con suerte 300km, pero, tienes la posibilidad de activar repetidoras, es decir, sintonizando la frecuencia de entrada de la repetidora, esta retransmite automaticamente tus señales, pudiendo asi cubrir una mayor distancia.

en la banda de uhf (70cm), puedes cubrir mas o menos unos 70 km, y al igual que en 2 metros, puedes activar repetidoras.

"la contra" de vhf y uhf, es que la trasmicion es "en linea recta", es decir, en linea visual, si viendo desde la antena ves "un horizonte" tu señal ira aproximadamente hasta ahi.

bueno, sin extenderme mas para no complicarte dejo la cosa aqui por hoy.

pulsar y zener, si en algo me equivoque, por favor corrijanme.

73/51 cordiales y buenos dx´s.

atte. alexus.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hola

En la banda de 40 metros no es tan raro contactos con Japón (hay muchos japoneses) o Rusos, claro que tampoco es como prender la radio y escucharlos, debe haber propagación hacia esas latitudes y generalmente esos contactos se hacen en hora chilena, como a media noche, y mas tarde también, para coincidir con el horario de ellos. 

En 10 metros esta bastante cerrado, Quero decir con eso que es raro encontrar alguien ahí, debido a la poca propagación es esas bandas, hay pero es escasa en estos días. 

Pero los radioaficionados tenemos muchas frecuencias que podemos usar, y usamos unas u otras dependiendo de con quien queramos hablar, y que hora del día es, y por supuesto de la famosa propagación, que no ha estado muy generosa estos últimos años.-


Con respecto a el FT101ZD.  Para pruebas de transmisión te puedo sugerir hacer una carga fantasma o Dumy load en ingles, esto emula una antena de 50 ohms ideal, puedes transmitir en cualquier frecuencia y no irradia radiofrecuencia ni tiene roe, puedes buscar mas información. en Internet, son fáciles de usar y fabricar.

Bueno, tu equipo debiera encender los tubos (los 3), si no lo hace revisa lo siguiente.

Atrás tiene un conector redondo grande, un par de patas deben estar puenteadas  ahí, si no es así, los filamentos no encenderán (en el manual sale cuales pines son)

Empieza por ahí, sobre como cargar correctamente, también puedes encontrarlo en el manual, al principio es complicado, pero con practica se te hará mas fácil.

Con el interruptor en IC  esos que están bajo el medidor de señal al apretar el micrófono debería marcarte la aguja del medidor, con el control  “CAR”  regula para que este  sea unos 250 ma, según el medidor de señal, que también viene marcado en mili amperes.

Estos equipos son originalmente para conectarlos directamente al enchufe, con fuente incorporada, esta fuente no es como las típicas de 13.8Volt,  esta además tiene salidas para alimentar los tubos con voltajes mayores a 220 volt ¡¡ (cuidado con este voltaje en la toma superior de los tubos) No se que modificación tendrá el tuyo, pero no es llegar y poner una nueva fuente, debe tener los voltajes para el equipo. Si gustas depuse te puedo mandar fotos del mío por correo para que compares.

Bueno, de ajustes, en el manal sale de todo,  te recomiendo lo imprimas en papel y lo estudies bien antes de tratar de cargar en equipo.   

PD estos equipos están muy bien catalogados por su sensibilidad y buen audio al transmitir, cuídalo ahí tienes un muy buen equipo. También  puedes ver cosas relacionadas con el en paginas como “foxtango” búscalo en Google.

Bueno, no seguiré extendiéndome mas todavia esto da para muuucho.

Espero te sirva
Saludos cordiales.
73


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lo que cubre una señal de radio es muy variable, depende de varios factores,
detallo los mas relevantes

*La frecuencia usada
*La propagación  atmosférica, a causa de las manchas solares.
*La hora del día
*La estación del año (invierno, verano)


Estos diría yo que son los principales factores que inciden en las comunicaciones, sobre todo a larga distancia. En frecuencias de HF (hasta 50 mhz)  principalmente.

Alcances de las ondas de radio, no hay limites, tengo varios comunicados con Japón, Europa, Sud América, etc. Todo va a depender de las variables antes mencionadas.

Eso es una de las cosas atrayentes de la radio, que uno llama en radio y puede contestarle el vecino, algún solitario en una remota isla, un japonés o quizá quien. 

Además de todo, este hobby se complemente de maravilla con la electrónica, hay mucho que hacer y experimentar.

Saludos 73´


----------



## alexus (Jul 17, 2009)

exactamente como lo ha dicho zener, 

a modo de comentario y gracias a la señora propagacion una estacion (digo una poruiqe la conozco) fue abandonada, revisa tu libro de guardia zener y fijate si tuvistes uno o algun QSO con CX6DAK.

shack de radio hecho de cero, torre de antenas hecha de cero...

actualemte el viento se ocupo de desalinear la direccional y el clima de corroer la torre.

atte. alexus.


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 18, 2009)

alexus, yo le tengo miedo a los rayos, con una antena como la tuya no me caen?

O necesito un pararayos?


----------



## alexus (Jul 18, 2009)

jeje

cuando tengas tu estacion, tendras que tener ciertas medidas de seguridad:

1- una instalacion electrica muy prolija.
2- puesta a tierra (tierra radiofrecuente) de TODOS los equipos de la estacion, esto no se hace (aunque a veces por cuestion de presupuesto lo hacemos) con el clasico conductor multifilar de puesta a tierra, el verde y amarillo, sino que se hace con una especie de cinta de cobre.
3- tendras que tener un bomberito (matafuego) a mano, por las dudas.
4- en caso de tormenta electrica desconectar los equipos de la allimentacion de red.
5- en caso de tormenta electrica (yo lo ahgo todas las noches que apago los equipos) desconectar las antenas de los equipos.

y si tienes una torre alta, y puedes, le colocas un para-rayos.

mi antena es una ringo, bc-3 o trampa gamma, compuesta por un latigo vertical de 5.5 m (aprx.).

73/51 cordiales.

atte. alexus.


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 18, 2009)

Jaja

órale gracias

Oye, esto sirve para algo?

Este es un Receptor de Hf operando con 1 pila de 1.5[V] utilizando un FM chip TA7358AP y un AM radio chip LMF501.

Es un simple super heterodino de 455kHz de IF, 1 etapa de RF y 3 etápas de IF en recepción cubre desde 4.2 a 12MHz con BFO para recepción SSB/CW .
(5mA) para la operación del BFO . 

Fuente http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=367

Al parecer este receptor alcanza la banda de 80m no?

Esto es para ir empezando o tu q dices?

Saludos


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 18, 2009)

la banda de los 80 m de Radioaficionados esta entre 3,5 KHz a 4,0 KHz

73's
mac


----------



## alexus (Jul 19, 2009)

yo diria que te consigas un transceptor de cb, 

ya que para armar equipos hay que tener mucha paciencia, ya que la rf hace y va para donde ella quiere.

73/51 cordiales.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 20, 2009)

La señora RF no es tan complicada en frecuencias bajo los 30 Mhz, en vhf y mas arriba hay que tener mucho mas cuidado con la disposición de los componentes.

Pero en HF hay muchos radioaficionados que se construyen sus equipos, pero casi siempre con el apoyo de otros que te van guiando, ya que no es fácil.

Una excelente forma de comenzar en radio, es comprándote una radio de Banda ciudadana

Saludos


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias por los consejos

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 20, 2009)

como andas zener? espero que bien.

te agradeceria de corazon, si me pudieras adjuntar unas fotos del equipo, pero en la parte del transformador, y si podes decrime mas o menos que cables tenes y hacia donde van, ya que no he dado con la tecla, 

y si podes, tambie, jeje, decime donde lke llegan los 220v al transformador y al conector rectangular de 6 pines que tiene detras.

me seria de muuucha ayuda! desde ya gracias!

chuy: te comento que yo, y creo que zener tambien, he empezado en 11 metros, es una linda banda para empezar y continuar jeje ya que siempre hay gente por ahi, 

viste la foto de la antena que subi? bueno, es para esa banda y ella y los equipos no son nada caros comparados con equipos de otras bandas.

73/51 cordiales.

atte. alexus.


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 22, 2009)

gracias alexus, voy a empezar a buscar esos aparatos

saludos


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 22, 2009)

voy a buscar las fotos que tengo de el 101 y te las envio, saludos Alexus


----------



## alexus (Jul 22, 2009)

te lo agradeceria mucho, en serio!

aqui con terrible viento! 

si quieres puedes contar alguna anecdota de la radio!

atte. alexus.

73/51 cordiales.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Alexus, te envié un mensaje. 

Las fotos son varias, idealmente dame un correo de gmail para enviártelas directas, por acá quedaría tapizado de fotos y deseo enviártelas con la alta resolución que están.

Sobre la alimentación, esta es de 220 volt (según la conexión interna del transformador puede variar, revisa el manual) y va a las patas centrales de ese conector de 6 pines macho que tiene atrás en la esquina inferior. solo esos 2 pines se usan, en las fotos que te enviare se ven mas brillantes, debido a que esos están usados, a diferencia de los demás.

Saludos, quedo a la espera.


----------



## alexus (Jul 25, 2009)

ok!

nada que ver a mi equipo zener!

jeje, bue, que se le va a hacer...

no tenes ninguna anecdota de la radio?


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

alexus: Con tu vhf pobraste activar la repetidora de radioclub colonia? de ser asi, podriamos hacer un contacto alguno de estos dias, o probar en directa si llegamos. Desde casa llego muy bien para el lado de uruguay, Y si hay buenas condiciones PUUFF una locura. Asi que algun dia de estos podriamos probar algo. Te parece?
saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 11, 2009)

hola julitop! 

disculpa la demora! gracias por pasar!

te cuento que solo una vez pude activar la repetidora del RCC, ya que despues me entere que esta con la antena partida o doblada, no se si es un array, o una cellwave, o que...

si, obvio que llegamos, ahora, estoy armando un array de 4 dipolos enfasados para poner sobre casa.

tambien te cuento, que encontre un uhf en la feria, el cual obvio que es para desguase, 

pienso usar la salida para hacer un lineal para cb? sera esto posible?

por ultimo te cuento, que sume a mis equipos un COBRA 19 ULTRA. jeje

saludos! 73/51 cordiales!


----------



## zener4x4 (Ago 12, 2009)

Alexus, por que dices que no es como tu equipo Yaesu ?
No es el ft 101 zd ?

Saludos


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ago 25, 2009)

Hola que tal,recive saludes primero que nada.
El motibo de mi mensaje es por que leei tu comentario y quiero decirte que 
yo fui radio aficionado desde 1986 asta 2002 mas o menos ,
y  apenas entre en este foro de electronica y ya encontre un colega de los 
11 metros.Perteneci a falcones del aire de santa ana california y me movi para
texas y andube con varias agrupaciones y portable 18 morenas al piso por la union americana asta que ya no pude trabajar alla y aqui estoy aprendiendo nuevos oficios ahorita vivo 
en nuevo laredo tamaulipas mexico y si en algo te puedo alludar con gusto loago recive saludes.
atte
QRA Tomas 
QRZ  Aguila Negra.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 25, 2009)

Tomas, bienvenido a la comunidad!

Un gran saludo desde Colombia.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ago 27, 2009)

Gracias,un placer pertenecer ala famila de Foros De Electronica ..
Soy muy  pregunton ,apenas comence un curso de electronica esta semana, desconosco todos los componentes electronicos,pero con esta gran familia creo que va a estar mas sencillo de lo que yo esperaba de ante mano muchas gracias,y
Un Saludote desde Mexico...
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo..
P.S
mis felicitaciones por tus foros bastante buenos..


----------



## alexus (Ago 28, 2009)

saludos cordiales tomas!

por aqui QRZ: Patria Gaucha.

desde uruguay. 

haber... cuentanos que equipos tienes por tu QTH?


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ago 29, 2009)

Cordiales.primero que nada 73/51 para todos.
Bueno Estacion Gaucha,estube checando los correos sobre tu pregunta,si havia algun Radio Aficcionado En este foro???.y estuve viendo que mucha gente no save ni siquiera se imajina como es un radio aficionado de corazon.Es tocante a los comentarios que aqui muchos quieren saver,Bueno les boy a contar una Anecdota que me paso en particular,cuando fui Radio Aficcionado.En una ocasion,cuando yo estaba en california alla en 1985 que fue cuando vine al primer convivio oncemetrista en territorio Mexicano.Nos invitaron a un pueblito de Baja California Norte.teniamos contacto con Colombia y parte del Salvador y algunas estaciones de Mexico Capital.ya que estabamos como a unas 200 millas de retirado del pueblito a donde fuimos al convivio,ellos nos daban cordinadas como llegar asta ese lugar,ya que directo con ellos no tubimos contacto hasta que estabamos como 20 millas de distancia del pueblito.Cuando llegamos ya hera de noche estaba oscuro y la sorpreza que nos llebamos cuando llegamos al lugar,la perzona que nos daba cordinadas como llegar al salon donde se selebrava el evento.transmitiemdo de una portable bicicleta con un 148 cobra Y una Antena 4 Cargas alimentada de una bateria de carro que traia en una parrilla en su bici.Bueno aqui es donde me refiero que hay que ser Radio Aficcionado de todo corazon,porque para mucha colegancia primero que nada aqui,{bueno ahorita ya no es tan dificil tener autumovil.pero en esos tiempos era bastante. duro comprar equipo para transmitir con mas ganas tener auto}.Una gente tan sencilla tan amable una cosa pero bien bonita,mucho respeto 100 por ciento familiar,conocimos mucha colegancia de otros Estados y otros paises perzonalmente.yo tengo muy bonitos recuerdos cuando transmitia,tambien conoci algunos paises sin salir de los Estados Unidos todo via frecuencia.Tambien mande muchas postales por cierto de 10 que mandaba solo una o dos me contestaban.tambien tengo algunos billetes de diferentes paises que tube la suerte de hacer contacto y todo via 11 metros. en mi portable movil o en mis 400s laboral ya que andube mucho tiempo portable 18 morenas al piso{trailero}y cuando tenia tiempo prendia mi base en QTH le dedicaba bastante tiempo al radio ,teniamos 20s cafeteros,reuniones para toda la familia,juntas en la agrupacion.Por eso digo que yo en lo particular fui bastante feliz siendo oncemetrista,conoci muchas estaciones,pero cuando se disparo  por estos rumbos
la tecnologia llamada Internet,todo eso se fue acabando poco a poco.ahorita ya tengo mucho que no transmito por los 11 metros no tengo idea de como este la colegancia me imajino que bien por algunos lugares.bueno nomas queria hacer este comentario aserca del *Radio Aficcionado*.
Reciban codiales saludos.
mi QRA es Tomas mi QRZ  es Aguila Negra. y Mi Lema Es
*                        { UNO NUNCA ES POBRE MIENTRAS TIENE AMIGOS}*
*                                                  Saludes desde Mexico*


----------



## alexus (Ago 30, 2009)

linda anecdota!

te cuento que ahora la propa esta cerrada, pero... hoy ABRIO!!! pudiendo realizar mas de 50 QSO´s por toda america en menos de 2 horas, y todos ellos fueron DX´s!

todos ellos en cb. en el canal de encuentro (lo conocias??) 27.455mhz.

desde california hasta chile, pasando por brasil, colombia, ecuador, mexico, etc.

lo mas cercano a tus coordenadas fue WANAJUACA! (no lo encontre en nigun mapa), marcado el s-meter señales de 5-7, y buen audio.

nuestro corresponsal fue w6mlg.

lindo dia de radio!


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ago 31, 2009)

Alexus,recive los 73/51 con el devido respeto que te mereces.que gusto me da tener contacto aunque sea por este medio,ya hasta ganas me dan de poner mi equipo otra vez.Te comento que cuando transmitia dejaba la comida por el radio especialmente cuando se abrian las frecuencias de los 27s o en los 26ses de am.ahora me dedico ala mecanica de  fuel injection.y areglo lavadoras y aires accondicionados de casa y carro,tengo mi negocio aqui en tu humilde QTH,por eso me meti a electronica por que  ya casi todo son puras tarjetas electronicas.Te comento que aqui hace bastante calor casi todo el tiempo,siempre hay trabajo de aire ya sea de casa o de carro.Bueno sobre lo que te platique de mi anegdota ,tengo muchas buenas y malas ya ves como son los 
30s que siempre estan en frecuencia.pero de eso ni acordarse uno,hay que tomar lo bueno y lo malo como dicen en la Biblia al fuego...Ok mis cordinadas son estas.Estoy en el Norte de Mexico Con la frontera Sur de Estados Unidos Vivo el Nuevo laredo Tamaulipas Mexico y estamos Con la frontera de laredo Texas U S A...Pero soy originario de el estado de Chihuahua Mexico.mi 31 ella es de aqui y mis hijas nacieron en U S A,bueno aqui nacieron los padres de mi 31 ella nacio en San Antonio Texas.Recibe un cordial saludo y ala mejor despues tengo  el gusto de escuchar tu melodiosa voz via 32 segimos en contacto.Recibe un cordial saludo desde MEXICO...
ATTE Tomas.Aguila Negra..


----------



## alexus (Sep 1, 2009)

les comento que sume a mi estacion un equipo COBRA 148 GTL, o como dicen nuestros colegas papa yankee, 148 gatinhos que toman leite. jejejeje

algun colega presente tiene el manual en español de este equipo? 

lo que mas trabajo me da es hacer la tabla de frecuencias ya que esta con cirujias...

73/51 cordiales!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 1, 2009)

Pues esta persona que les esta escribiendo es casi adicto a las ondas hertzeanas. Tengo varios equipos (estoy completando mi laboratorio de RF) que han llevado mi conocimiento en electronica a un nuevo nivel. Actualmente no poseeo licencia, el proceso es lento y lops cursos son muy raros. Estoy probando unos diseños propios de un equipo de CB para ver si voy tomando experiencia en dicha banda, ya que, en Vnezuela no se necesita de licencia para salir al aire en ella.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Sep 2, 2009)

Alexus,Recibe un cordial saludo 73/51.
Yo checaria en cual canal tengo el canal de encuentro primero en tu radio.Primero que nada,casi el cobrita 148 por aca es en el canal; 8,,el canal de encuentro 27.695 USB de ahi clarificalo con uno que tenga frecuencia dijital y marca donde quede,despues ya saves que cada canal son dies megahertz de ahi cada que cambies cada canal equivale 10,con el crarificador lo pones los cinco ya sea para arrriba o hacia abajo cuando los necesites.
espero y te sirva este comentario,
Recibe un cordial saludo desde MEXICO,,.,.,.,.Atte Tomas AGUILA NEGRA...
p.s
YO TUBE UN COBRITA 148 Y SALEN MUY BUENOS Y PUEDES PONERLE CUALQUIER GUARACHE,AGUANTAN MUCHOS CACAGUATES....PUDES USARLO DE MOVIL O DE BASE 
ALIMENTADO CON UN POWER DE 12 VOLTS O UNA BATERIA CON UN CARGADOR DE BATERIA...

Anthony 123 recibe un cordial saludo 73/51.
Que bueno,te comento que yo cuando fui radio aficcionado tambien me hice adicto al radio,en parte heramos muy felices.Porque asistiamos casi  cada fin de semana a convivios y cuando estaba en casa de ahi no salia.Estube en una parte muy llena de radio aficcionados que era el sur de california el area de Santa Ana Cal. alla por los 80s ya te imajinaras la colegancia que havia por esos rumbos,bueno te hablo de mucho tiempo atras.Yo me retire del radio cuando me baje del portable 18 morenas,el 2002 ya deje de transmitir via 11 metros.Nunca tube licencia me llamaba la atensión la telegrafia,hasta ya me estaba aprendiendo el avecedario,pero de ahi no pase.
Me da gusto que le heches muchas ganas a lo que estas haciendo que solo asi se logra lo que uno quiere,.aveses nos cuesta mucho tiempo y muchos micros pero lo vailado quie no lo quita..
Recibe un cordial Saludo desde Mexico
Atte Tomas Aguila Negra..


----------



## jeg992 (Sep 7, 2009)

Que tal camaradas  aqui reportandome para unirme al   grupo de radioaficionados pues soy un nobbie en las frecuencia pero ya hice mis primeras incursiones montando mis antenas  y una pequena estacion con el clasico 148  y soy un tecnico en electronica muy apasionado a este  arteciencia y bueno QSL mandando los cordiales la base Monarca85 desde mexico XCJ85 espero pronto HACER QSO Y DX CON MAS CAMARADAS DE CENTRO AMERICA Y A COMPARTIR  EL CONOCIMIENTO PARA QUE SE CONVIERTA EN EVOLUCION


----------



## alexus (Sep 7, 2009)

bienvenido monarca!

10.4 los comentarios! 

desde canelones, republica oriental del uruguay, la estacion "patria gaucha" te saluda, espero que estes al ciento por ciento tu, y todo tu componente familiar.

puedes poner alguna foto de tu estacion y tus inventillos?

desde ya un abrazo! 73/51 cordiales para ti y los tuyos!


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Sep 8, 2009)

*jeg 992*.
PRIMERO QUE NADA RECIBE UN CORDIAL 73/51 PARA TU PERZONA Y QTH FAMILIAR,
BUENO YO SOY UN RADIO AFICIONADO RETIRADO DE LOS ONCE METROS,PERO DE ANTE MANO BIENVENIDO ALA GRAN FAMILIA ONCEMETRISTA.
VIA ESTE MEDIO TAN BUENO QUE ENCONTRAMOS,TE COMENTO QUE YO APENAS EMPESE EN LA ESCUELA DE ELECTRONICA Y VIERAS COMO SEME HA HECHO INTERESANTE ,YO ANDABA PORTABLE 18 MORENAS AL PISO,PERO CAMBIAMOS DE OFICIO.AHORA ME DEDICO A COMPONER LAVADORAS Y AIRES A/C.Y LA RAZON QUE ME ISO CONOCER MAS SOBRE LA ELECTRONICA,COMO DICEN POR AY ,{AUNQUE USTED NO LO CREA PERO ES LA TEGNOLOGIA DEL FUTURO},,
YA TODO VIENE CON TARGETAS ELECTRONICAS Y SALEN MUY MALAS ,BUENO ESO ES DE PILON...TE COMENTO QUE YO ESTOY EN NUEVO LAREDO PARA CUAQUIER COSA QUE SE TE LLEGARA A OFRECER POR ESTOS 20s DE ANTE MANO QUE PASES Y QUE PASEN UN EXELENTE DIA PARA TODOS LOS QUE LEAN ESTE CORREO...
Atte
Tomas QRZ AGUILA NEGRA...
Yo transmitia por los 80s y 90s desde el sur de california cuando estaba activo en el radio,y tube elgusto de conocer mucha colegancia de Mexico no se si toda via existan los Tigres de Mexico ahi en esa agrupacion conocimos a muchos perzonalmente.... 
                                                Este es mi lema, 
{UNO NUNCA ES POBRE MIENTRAS TIENE AMIGOS}


----------



## jeg992 (Sep 9, 2009)

Copiado ALEXUS,  
estamos en contacto pronto subiré todo lo que he encontrado en SAN GOOGLE que son muchas horas de información recopilada, ya que Tiempo hay mucho pero Vida poca y uno hace lo que debe y puede para poder hacer lo que se Quiere. Tratare de estar muy activo  cooperando con todos los Colegas del foro. Bueno ALEXUS, saludos, que estés bien y claro en cuanto pueda subo imagenes. 
Gracias Colega Tomás por sus comentarios y pues aqui estamos para lo que se ofrezca tambien. Estamos para lo que se ofrezca con dos años de experiencia en reparaciones electronicas y más de cuatro estudiando esta divertida ciencia, que entre más estudias más sorprende. Estaremos compartiendo todo el conocimiento para que el futuro sea nuestro presente. Me ubico acá en el Estado de Michoacán, cerca de la capital de la electronica, en Guadalajara, Jalisco. 
        EL CONOCIMIENTO COMPARTIDO SE TRANSFORMA ENEVOLUCION.

Mira alexus estos osando montarme este amplificador lineal solo que estoy un poco atorado con las bobinas y el mosfet ya que no encuentro sustituto adecuado al mosfet que aparece como RM3  lo subo para que me digas que opinas o si has usado alguno parecido para conocer su prestaciones reales   bueno 10 4 estamos en contacto


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Sep 9, 2009)

*jeg 992.*
Primero que nada un cordial saludo,esperando que todo ande bien en QTH familiar73/51.Con el devido respeto para todos..Que gusto que ya te dedicas ala reparacion de aparatos Electricos.Fijate que yo apenas comence a conocer las resistencias los colores y sus valores,me encuentro como niño chiquito jugando con ellas.Ya comence a leer los valores y empesamos a hacer trabajos ,estamos estudiando las resistencias en serie y paralelo y sacar sus valores.yo estoy como en Quinder aprendiendo desde abajo,lo bueno que tengo muy buenos compañeros de grupo,me tienen paciencia y me dan la mano bastante,y fijate que yo entendi que vivias en el Estado de Mexico.
Me da gusto te comento que nosostros bamos casi cada año para alla,tenemos unos compadres en Zamora {bueno en romero de Torres}y de ahi nos pasean por diferentes pueblitos y sus bonitas Ciudades que tiene michoacan.siempre logramos las vacaciones de mis Hijas cuando bamos para alla y de ahi nos pasamos para el DF.por ahi te encargo que me digas nombres y marcas de equipo para soldar,y si hay algun aparato que te ayude a detectar las fallas en los aparatos electronicos????
[ALGO ASI COMO CUANDO UNO CHECA UN CARRO QUE TRAI EL CHECKENGINE}prendido.Ya ves que uno le pone la computadora y te manda para el area que tiene el problema.Comenta si en la Electronica Exise algo similar par detectar fallas cuando un aparato esta dando lata.Hay me comentas al respecto.bueno te mando un cordial saludo y chanza y ponga mi equipo en mi portable movil otra vez para echar gritos de vez en cuando par saludar ala gran familia Oncemetrista,no te digo adios sino asta pronto esperando y todo marche bien por alla.por tanta agua que esta callendo por esos rumbos..Un cordial saludo para todos en este foro de ante mano....
Atte
Tomas Aguila Negra...


----------



## alexus (Oct 2, 2009)

gente, que opinan? yaesu ft-1802 o ft-2800?


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 6, 2009)

Colegancia de los 11 mts,saludos cordiales por este medio.con los que e tenido contacto en este foro,les comento que mi 32 ya esta en mi portable 4 morenas,ya nomas falta que se abran las condiciones para hechar muchos QSLS por via 32....
Un cordial saludo desde mexico..Para todos en donde quiera que esten,,,.,.,.,.,.,.
Atte
Tomas  ....,Aguila Negra...
Nuevo Laredo Tamaulipas Mexico....


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Todos los que estamos en el medio esperamos eso amigo: la abertura de las condiciones de propagacion


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola a tutti! qué gran sorpresa ver esta pregunta aquí, sólo leer el título me transportó unos cuantos años al pasado.

Les cuento mi historia, hace unos muchos muchos años modulaba en los 11 metros, la BC, que por entonces estaba repleta. Sólo el canal de emergencia (el 9) estaba vacío, y tan vacío que ni para emergencias servía (porque no había nadie escuchando como se suponía). Todo era aleatorio, un bello caos: una noche afortunada y podías comunicarte a medio mundo de distancia; otra noche aparentemente igual la ionósfera no se qué y no podías hablar con alguien de tu misma ciudad. Por esa época la BC se empezó a superpoblar, cualquiera (y no lo digo peyorativamente) se compraba su equipo y se lanzaba al aire... entonces quienes se creían más serios (tampoco esta vez lo digo peyorativamente) comenzaban a mudarse a VHF, que por entonces ya se usaba en los handys de vigilancia y aunque tenía muy buen sonido no te permitía alcanzar más allá de la visual. Comenzaron a aparecer repetidoras, y el aprendizaje de cómo engancharse, etc...  realmente se había puesto muy interesante la cosa pero para entonces mi mejor amigo quien también modulaba, se rayó y vendió todo: equipo, antena, todo. Cuando por quinta vez llegó tarde al colegio (luego de "otra" trasnoche modulante) y casi lo echan, resolvió cortar de cuajo con el vicio porque le estaba tomando el control de su vida. Yo me quedé un tiempo más y aunque hice buenas migas con algunos colegas, ya no fue lo mismo y poco a poco me fuí apagando. A los pocos años apareció internet y creo que eso mató definitivamente la Banda Ciudadana.
En estos años, tal vez 4 o 5 veces volví a encender mi viejo equipo (Un Uniden 2510 -- joya en su época) para descubrir que, al menos en los 40 canales básicos no quedaba ni el loro, ni los remiseros siquiera. Me pregunto dónde habrán ido todos a parar.... pero en seguida me respondo: "a la internet, igual que vos" ;-)
Quién sabe, tal vez conversé con alguno de los que están posteando acá...

Saludos y que los pocos sobrevivientes lo disfruten !


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 7, 2009)

Claro que Yes.Primero que nada 73/51 con todo el respeto que se merecen,si para este fin de semana haver si tenemos suerte de entablar una buena conversacion via 32,ya tengo mucho tiempo que no hoigo a mis camaradas oncemetristas,pero ahi bamos ha estar en sintonia,[claro si tenemos condiciones si san Pedro nos abre las puertas del cielo]por lo pronto ya traigo mi cajita chocolatera en mi portable,que ya es ganancia.,.,Reciban un cordial saludos desde Mexico,.
Atte Tomas Aguila Negra....


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 7, 2009)

Amigo con cuantos W sales al aire? Con modulacion lateral o completa (AM)?


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 7, 2009)

Traigo un Ranger 2950,tiene 75 el radio.pero traigo a doña juana a un ladito con 350 cacaguates,nomas cuando lo uso tengo que bajarle el power al radio..para poder transmitir bien.del otro modo quemaria el radio,,
Recibe un cordial saludo,,
Atte 
Tomas Aguila Nergra..

LO uso igual en AM O USB ,Cuando falta la fuerza lo activo aveses,,,mucha veses ni falta ase..


----------



## ManyaCarb (Oct 9, 2009)

Saludos a todos...

Quien escribe comenzo en 11 mts con un simple walkie-talkie superregenerativo en el canal 14 (año 1977 a los 14 años) Luego pude armar mi primer equipo de transmision en 11 mts. con la ayuda de dos grandes amigos

Valvula de salida : 6BQ5 Oscilador a cristal: 6AQ5 
Modulado a reactor (transformadorr de pasadiscos Winco) 6BQ5
Pre de audio 12AX7 
Microfono a cristal , pastilla Herus D 104

Receptor Radio de onda corta Geloso G 319 con conversor 6BA6 - 6 BE6 - 6BE6 (doble conversion) + mas la conversion del G 319 (en 467khz) quedaba triple conversion.....(casero) armado en un chassis viejo de radio Douglas, con FI Douglas y variable desguazado de la misma radio.

Luego que cumpli 18, saque mi licencia y adapte la 807 que tenia en 11 mts para 40 mts. 
807 en RF (unos 35 watts) modulada en clase AB2 con dos EL34 , microfono a condensador adaptado con un pre de tres transistores.

Lo mas lindo de todo .....ver como la 807 (luego una 6DQ6 y luego una 6DQ5) reflejaba los haces azules desde la placa cuando uno modulaba frente al micro en la habitacion a la noche!!


No le quito merito a los radio aficionados que compran equipos, yo tambien tengo equipos de SSB Kenwood y demas.

Pero mi mayor respeto va hacia el RADIOAFICIONADO que experimenta sus propios equipos. 

Con muchos $$$$ en el bolsillo y aprendiendose el examen de memoria, puedes tener una licencia....ahora de ser un radioaficionado....creo en mi modesta opinion hay un cierto trecho a recorrer.

Felicitaciones Alexus por tu nuevo distintivo y la referencia a la definicion de Radioaficionado. Lamentablemente donde vivo hoy dia, muchos no respetan esa definicion. Hablan mucho de politica y mezclan religion. Que tiene esto que ver con ser radioaficionado??????

Todavia tengo mi caracteristica CX y cuando voy por alla la utilizo. Espero cruzar antenas con vos algun dia y con los otros colegas de America del Sur.

73

Aldo


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola  a todos,  pase pro aqui   y quise saludarlos.   Soy un joven radioaficionado de Cuba  mi indicativo  CL6Neo.  

   73 cordiales.


----------



## jco7kd (Oct 14, 2009)

hola a todos:
Soy radioaficionado desde el año 2000 y mis letras son co7kd. Pueden contar conmigo para lo que sea.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 15, 2009)

wenas... como dice YV5MHE (mcrven)... toy en las arenas movedizas jajaja ya cursé, ya rendí y ya toy esperando que llegue la licencia!

Bueno... con la respuesta de fogonazo ahora conocemos de donde es jaja la vía lactea está en argentina (prefijo internacional "Lima Wisky")...

Al igual que LU8LCT las bandas que me interesan son las de 80 y 2 metros... en fin... no tengo cacharros para esto todavía... y el hamfest me agarró sin $$$

Ahora, YV5MHE dice que lo primero es hacer escucha jejeje bueno... la cosa es así: a mi me tiraron a los leones jeje nada de escucha... simplemente comenzar con "CQ80..." jeje y tenía un compañero que tiraba la rueda del dial como si fuera una ruleta jeje nada de hacer escucha ni preguntar si la frecuencia está ocupada... donde cae la rueda este hacía su llamado jeje una vez cayó en una rueda y se la bancó bastante bien... y bueno... ahí ligó como cinco tarjetas SQL... y una cosita más... responder al llamado de una chica es como frenar en la ruta cuando una chica hace dedo jeje se le vienen todos los buitres detras jaja

Alguien podría explicar un poquito lo de banda ciudadana? no entiendo lo del nombre de las estaciones (como se asignan) ni que podemos encontrar en esa banda (obviamente lo sabría si hiciera esucha jejeje pero no tengo cacharro)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2009)

Receptores para 80metros hay infinidades.. Yo estoy por publicar uno de 40metros..!


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 20, 2009)

Saludos a todos mis colegas once metristas,desde Mexico por aqui con antenas conectadas pero sin suerte de comunicación no e tenido el gusto de estrenar  mi equipo otra ves.,.no a avido condiciones para llegarles por alla via 32
pero 73/51 para todos.,.,.
Atte
Tomas Aguila Negra.,
Nuevo Laredo Tamaulipas Mexico.,


----------



## ManyaCarb (Oct 20, 2009)

Que tal 

DJ Glen, operar en la banda ciudadana, donde yo me encuentro, es totalmente legal hacerlo sin ningun permiso. Logicamente que se puede hacer en los 40 canales y con equipos que no esten modificados. Tendrias que averiguar la legislacion en el pais que te encuentras.
           Si quieres operar fuera de banda, queda a tu leal saber y entender. En la mayoria de los paises no se controla mucho. Dependiendo de la propagacion se pueden hacer muy buenos contactos, como otros amigos ya lo han comentado en posts anteriores.

73 cordiales


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 25, 2009)

Buenas... de nuevo por aca... esta vez con distintiva jejej *LU5DFE*


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 25, 2009)

Que buena noticia  , te gusta el CW?? o la fonia?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 26, 2009)

Tengo dos años para aprender CW (cuando rinda para la siguiente categoría)... y bueno... fonía es lo que siempre se tiene más a la mano... todavía no me puse en actividad pero ya llegará el momento en que dedique mi tiempo a hacer algunos contactos y quién sabe... tal vez hasta me encuentren dandole como loco al manipulador meta -.-. --.-  -.-. --.-  -.-. --.-   -.. .   .-.. ..- ..... -.. ..-. .   .-.. ..- ..... -.. ..-. .   .-.. ..- ..... -.. ..-. . (cq cq cq de lu5dfe lu5dfe lu5dfe) jeje


----------



## alexus (Oct 27, 2009)

volvi!!! felicitaciones dj! CX6DRA por aqui!


----------



## LU5JCL (Nov 1, 2009)

Buenos dias colegas radioaficonados

Mi nombre es Luciano de Concepcion del Uruguay, Entre Rios, mi señal distintiva es LU5JCL, hace 5 años que soy radioaficonado y solo teniendo 20 años ahora.


les consulto si alguien tiene algun proyecto de amplificador de RX o TX para la banda de 2metros (144Mhz)??


muchas gracias.


QAP QRV 147.345 +600 (RPT del Radioclub Concepcion del Uruguay)


73 a todos!


----------



## navarr011 (Nov 3, 2009)

hola mira yo soy de Argentina rio negro Cipolletti y dispongo de un HR2510. generalmente me encuentro en usb 27.455


----------



## MVB (Nov 3, 2009)

En verdad de tanto leer el tema se me ha pegado la curiosidad, si puedo decir que solo curiosidad, por que de electronica no se nada , (aunque ya estoy estudiando), ademas mis recursos economicos son muy limitados, en verdad me gustaria en un futuro cuando aumente mis conocimientos ( y mis recursos) , hacer parte de este espetacular grupo de personas


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Amigo una de las tantas magias de la radioaficion esta en construir los equipos desde 0. Si te pones a buscar entre placas viejas es posible armar transmisores con potencias en el orden de los 10-50W. Con AGC, RIT, estabilizacion, etc.

73's para todos


----------



## 6DQ6B (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola gente, soy radioaficionado desde 1990, empecé de muy chico, ahora tengo 33 años y siempre me gusto armar mis propios equipos, principalmente qrp (de menos de 5 watts) tengo armado un transceiver de 80 metros ssb 5 watts estado sólido, uno de cw de 2 watts, un qrpp (menos de 1watt) de cw transceiver con el que hice solo un qso con 350mW en 40 metros despues de llamar 1 minuto con una estación a 700km de mi qth, hay tambien un tx qrp de am en 80m de 2 watts armado en 1991 que aun hoy me sigue dando sorpresas.
He comunicado tambien en modos como packet en vhf, comunicando en su momento con la estacion espacial MIR, luego la ISS, haciendo tcp/ip entre aficionados via packet a 4800 baudios ( que lento jaja) bajo linux, etc etc etc.
Poseeo como equipos comerciales un FT80C, HR2510, FT23R, TH22AT, IC2A, FT2500M, DJ195.

73s y Dx !


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

Yo era L0B77 como estacion de 11 metros en defensa civil como cabecera cuando vivia en Vte. Lopez. Luego LU7DLS hasta que me mude al sur y la ultima en Comodoro Rivadavia no la retire.. no se cual era... tengo intermedia. Lo unico que me quedo es un handy y una base de 2 metros..


----------



## jco7kd (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola a todos:
Soy Joan, CO7KD, radioaficionado cubano y quería saber si tienen alguna información de como programar un Kenwood tk 790. Lo que me hace falta es el plano del interface y que no sea el circuito del programador universal ruso, ese no trabaja con este equipo, ya lo he probado.
si alguien pudiera desarmar el kpg43 y copiar el diagrama pues es el que necesito.
Gracias a todos de antemanos.


----------



## tercel (Feb 25, 2010)

hola lu1piy saludos  yo soy de chile ca6ugt y ando en busca de algun qrp de blu
para 40 metros usted sabra de algo, me gusta el qrp y fabricar uno mismo los equipos he echo algunos pero en ssb de 3 watt a 5 watt (doble pato)jajaja bueno un abrazo y suerte a los colegas radioaficionados,,  

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2010)

edita el mensaje tercel, y borrar el e-mail.

alguien puede adjuntar algun esquema de los equipos qrp caseros?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.qrp.pops.net/

Un sitio MUY, pero MUY bueno. El compañero Todd (VE7BPO) tiene una gran coleccion de articulos para empezar con el QRP.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

me gusto este: http://www.qrp.pops.net/popsuphet.asp

que me dices anthony?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Funciona a la perfeccion. Hay algunas cosas que podrias adaptar para que se te haga mas facil armarlo.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Hay algunas cosas que podrias adaptar




por ejemplo? hay cosas ue no entiendo, por ejemplo esos nodos con simbologia de columna de madera!!! jejeje


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Como una X? Eso es un mexclador a diodos. Podrias cambiarle el filtro y el detector de producto, aunque asi esta de 10


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

eso, y el frecuecnimetro de lw3dyl creo que quedaria bien!

si esa equis, parece la simbologia de la columna de madera.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Armalo che! No pierdas el tiempo, la vida se va volando hahah!


----------



## lumineitor (Mar 21, 2010)

me llamo jose mi señal distintiva es lu9ati y mi correo es *Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com* saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2010)

lumineitor  edita tu msj y saca tu mail ,mejor lee las normas del foro ,
sino cacho te agarra con la tabla


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Mar 22, 2010)

Saludos para todos:

 De nuevo acá CL6NEO desde Cuba.

 Amigos, no encontre donde poner este mensaje y lo pongo aqui ya que necesito ayuda de todos. 

 Tengo un Tranceptor marca ANGARA de fabricacion sovietica, Funciona al 100%, pero es Doble banda y necesito llevarlo a BLU(Banda Lateral Unica) o AM para poderlo trabajar bien  ya que en la modalidad que esta  salen muy pocos colegas, es de banda corrida desde 160Mts hasta 40Mts, y en esas bandas lo que mas se escucha (en fonia) es BLU. 

 Le agradesco de antemano a todos, tanto a los foristas  como a los ¨padres¨ del Foro.


                                   73...

                                             CL6Neo   QAP  QRV


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2010)

acobio el modelo del angara te falto ponerlo  así te buscamos algo ,
por aca tenes esquemas de equipos rusos http://www.cqham.ru/sch_eng.html
Ангара =angara
http://www.cqham.ru/search/search.php?text=%C0%ED%E3%E0%F0%E0 y por aquí los modelos ,primero el esquema antes de intentar modificar algo



jco7kd dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Soy Joan, CO7KD, radioaficionado cubano y quería saber si tienen alguna información de como programar un Kenwood tk 790. Lo que me hace falta es el plano del interface y que no sea el circuito del programador universal ruso, ese no trabaja con este equipo, ya lo he probado.
> si alguien pudiera desarmar el kpg43 y copiar el diagrama pues es el que necesito.
> Gracias a todos de antemanos.



por aqui tenes info de tu tk790 ,el esquema del cable y conector  ,para el progamador deveria funcionar  bien ,seguramente  le erraste en algo pequeño  http://translate.google.com/transla...qham.ru/search/search.php?text=Kenwood+tk+790


----------



## angel150 (Mar 31, 2010)

bueno amigo que desde luego sos de canelones yo cx 4 dw ex cx7abg te saludo y te espero atraves del eter desde Salinas equipos receptor national nc 173 doble combercion año 1947 transmisor de am con dos 6dq6 modulando una 6146 sale en 40 y 80 mtrssa. antena g5rv grande, eico 2100 vhf  Y YAESU 747 EN 11 MTRS UN CRISTALERO VALVULAR LAFAYET Y UN cobra 148 salgo en digital por el Echolink y desde ya añoro la epoca del am como dicen todo tiempo pasado fue mejor y es mentira uno lo que añora eran los 25 años no lo que hacia esperamos entonces a cx6 dra en vhf 146430


----------



## alexus (Abr 1, 2010)

saludos angel.

en vhf tocara esperar, estoy proximo a salir en hf, banda corrida, poseo hace unos dias, un yaesu ft-757GXII.

saludos.


----------



## EL PELACABLE (Abr 13, 2010)

hola amigo eso es por que no tuviste amigos que te ayudaran o no te acercaste a un radio club prueba nuevamente....hugo formosa LU9 GRE


----------



## alexus (Abr 13, 2010)

"hola amigo eso es por que no tuviste amigos que te ayudaran o no te acercaste a un radio club prueba nuevamente....hugo formosa LU9 GRE"

a que te refieres?


----------



## EL PELACABLE (Abr 14, 2010)

no hablaste que no tuviste o no te alentaron con la radioaficion si entendi mal disculpame


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2010)

aora si que estoy mas confundido ?   pero a quien  le paso eso?


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola amigos, Saludos nuevamente.
 Estoy interezado en armar un transmisor para la banda 160mts, pues aqui la usamos mucho los de 3ra categoria ya uqe los 2mts se hacen mas dificil  encontrar equipos.

                     73.

                          CL6NEO  QRV


----------



## HADES (Jun 10, 2010)

Saludos Alexus pues como dice mi nick soy SONIUS y pues aunque no tengo radio si me interesa todo lo concerniente a la Radio-Transmision y la Radio-Recepcion incluyendo los dispositivos Radio Controlados RC que operan en la banda de 27MHZ salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola, no soy radioaficionado, pero quiero hacerles una pregunta que tiene y no tiene que ver con el tema, pero que no quiero hacerla en un tema nuevo, ya que no da (me parece).
Quisiera construir un receptor solo para escuchar charlas entre radioaficionados, aviones, etc.
Que me recomendarian ?   Por lo menos necesito algun dato para luego buscar por el foro.
Muchas gracias y sds.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2010)

el dato es 
''receptor uhf vhf '' ,
''receptor con etapa regenerativa y amplificador''
los ay muy simples(un transistor y un operacional) y otros mas compuestos ,busca en cualquier pagina de radio club que ay esquemas a montones ,
saludos

link a  circuitos de receptores simples para empezar 
http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/circuito.htm


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias Tsunami, no sabia que hablaban por esas bandas (se llaman asi, no?)
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2010)

arriba de los 108mhz esta la banda uhf de los aviones ,desde zarate fácil captas aeroparque,también se conectas el receptor a la tarjeta de sonido podes descargar imagen es satelitales,metereologicas y esas yerbas ,con eso te entretienes un rato 
aca mejor explicado
http://www.lse.es.tl/A&O.htm (receptor aviación muy simple)
http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite-parte-ii.neo leer interesante seguro te va a gustar
http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite.neo  leer interesante seguro te va a gustar
acá el programa para las descargar las imagenes del satélite con tu receptor http://www.wxtoimg.com/downloads/
saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 13, 2010)

Espectacular Tsunami, muchas gracias por los datos.
Voy a tener mucho trabajo (para colmo cuando se entere mi señora que es fana de la radio OC)
Gracias nuevamente y sds.


----------



## crimson (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola ehbressan, en esta página hay un clásico, está a la izquierda, donde dice RX LU-E7 Saludos C
http://www.lu-escuelas.com.ar/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2010)

aja ese esta bien completito y funciona de 10   crimson,
cuando  ehbressan le valla agarrando el gusto no va aparar de armar receptores cada ves mas complejos y luego los transmisores ,es como un virus que te atrapa,por lo menos asi me paso a mi 
saludos 
pd; 
no soy radio-aficionado  ,me considero un radio-armador-entusiasta con pocos conocimientos y muchas mañas ja ja 
saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 13, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola ehbressan, en esta página hay un clásico, está a la izquierda, donde dice RX LU-E7 Saludos C
> http://www.lu-escuelas.com.ar/



Muchas gracias Crimson, veo que es de Guillermo Necco. Tengo una PCB fabricada de una radio que me envio por mail hace ya bastante tiempo, no se si no es esta.
Gracias nuevamente y sds.
(Pongo una foto debajo, me parece que es nomas)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.yv5grv.org/  palabra clave sstv
programa mas amigable    mmsstv  para mi gusto

http://mmhamsoft.amateur-radio.ca/pages/mmsstv.php


----------



## crimson (Jun 14, 2010)

Sé que hay una nueva versión del LU-E7, donde se cambió el oscilador, fue hecha para el Radio Club City Bell, LU3DKV si mal no recuerdo, tengo algún dato del amigo Fernando, LW9DBU, los están haciendo para regalar a las escuelas. Te dejo los datos que tengo. Saludos C


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias Tsunami y Crimson, voy a tener para entretenerme. De electronica de RF ni idea, asi que por ahi los molesto cuando comience a tener algun problema irresoluble.
Sds.


----------



## El Brujo (Jun 16, 2010)

Soy Radio-Aficionado desde hace 15 años.

Anteriormente a tener la licencia, hice algo de 11 metros durante un par de años.

Con el trabajo, facultad y otras yerbas, no disponía de tiempo para hacer radio, el el 2003 me mudé a mi QTH actual, en el cual es imposible instalar una antena, ni hablar de que tampoco dispongo del ugar para montar la radioestación.

Con tantas cosas en la cabeza, me olvié en el 2008 de renovar la licencia, pero por suerte la CNC dió un año de gracia, cuando me acordé era Noviembre del 2009 y todavía no fui a buscar la renovación.

Ojalá en un tiempo no muy lejano, pueda dedicarme a esta actividad tan interesante, ya llevo parado como 14 años y hasta me olvidé el código morse (había llegado a las 13 P.P.M.).

Mi licencia: LU5AWW.

Salu2


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 17, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Sé que hay una nueva versión del LU-E7, donde se cambió el oscilador, fue hecha para el Radio Club City Bell, LU3DKV si mal no recuerdo, tengo algún dato del amigo Fernando, LW9DBU, los están haciendo para regalar a las escuelas. Te dejo los datos que tengo. Saludos C



Hola Crimson, ya estoy en contacto nuevamente con Willoh, asi que me esta por pasar los datos faltantes para la version II. Me la recomendo sobre la anterior, ya que tiene menos "pajaritos" (asumi que son esos ruiditos agudos y desagradables que se escuchan a veces, no?).
Cuando tenga mas info, la pongo aca, o junto lo que me pasastes y abrimos un nuevo tema.
Bueno, muchas gracias y sds.


----------



## crimson (Jun 18, 2010)

Hola ehbressan, es así, los pajaritos (birdies) son pitidos que se producen por armónicas del oscilador que caen en la banda del receptor en la que estás escuchando. Si hacés el  oscilador muy abajo vas a tener mas armónicas, pero es más estable. Si lo hacés más arriba vas a tener menos armónicas pero el oscilador se vuelve más "corredizo". Hay que buscar una relación de compromiso. Actualmente se pueden hacer osciladores de 3 o 4 MHz con poco desplazamiento, sin llegar a recurrir a estabilizadores electrónicos tipo huff & puff. Saludos C


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola a todos nuevamente.

 Quisiera saber si alguno sabe en cuales frecuencias puedo encontrar operadores en NBTV.

                Saludos desde Cuba CL6NEO   ya pronto (24/7/2010) hago los examenes para  cambio de categoria.

                      73...


----------



## jco7kd (Oct 7, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> acobio el modelo del angara te falto ponerlo  así te buscamos algo ,
> por aca tenes esquemas de equipos rusos http://www.cqham.ru/sch_eng.html
> Ангара =angara
> http://www.cqham.ru/search/search.php?text=%C0%ED%E3%E0%F0%E0 y por aquí los modelos ,primero el esquema antes de intentar modificar algo
> ...



Amigo, la verdad es que he vuelto a revisar y revisar y nada, todas mis conecciones están bien, he probado con otros radios iguales y nada. No se cual es el secreto del dichoso kpg 43 pero la verdad es que algun detalle tiene.
El interface ruso funciona muy bien con otros radio, pero nada con el tk790.
Es una pena no poder programar este equipo pues lo quiero para packet radio utilizando tcp/ip sobre windows, que es una maravilla. De todas maneras veremos si aparece un buen amigo que lea esto y se le ocurra publicar por aquí las fotos del kpg43 desarmado o el diagrama del mismo.
Gracias, si tienes alguna experiencia o idea compartela conmigo, te estaré agradecido.
73


----------



## jco7kd (Oct 8, 2010)

Mira, hay un dato intersante y es que he probado enviar salamente el dato TX (lo que sería para el RX del radio)  del interface a la pata TRD y este se pone en modo pc, se demora un rato y pone en el display ERROR. Por supuesto, lo que sucede es que la pc no escucha lo que el radio le está enviando (recuerda que lo desconecté a drede para esta prueba). Pues nada, con todos estos experimentos he descubierto que lo que sucede es que el problema está en mesclar las señales Tx y RX, provenientes de la MAX232 para conformar la señal TRD, que es la que necesita el radio.
Es como si el nivel de señal TTL que envía el radio al pc es pobre y por eso me da error.
Otra cosa, segun he visto en el programador universal ruso la combinación es unir TX y RX para conformar TRD, además de una R de 12 k desde ese mismo punto a los 5 v del interface.
Pues estoy casi seguro que la cosa es que falta otra conección que habilite la lectura del radio.
Te repito, poner el equipo en modo PC no es problema, el problema es que lo que el equipo le envía al PC (si es que lo envía) está no lo recibe.
Saludos


----------



## german_3055 (Oct 18, 2010)

hola, tengo para repara un motorola P10, alguien me podria ayudar??? enciende perfecto, pero cuando presiono el PTT, no hace nada de nada, sigue como si no lo estuviera presionando.
gracias.


----------



## alexus (Oct 19, 2010)

limpia contactos en el ptt!! es vhf  o uhf comercial?


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola a todos nuevamente por aca, ya tengo la segunda categoria mi indicativo de llamada CM6NEO, estoy QRV todos los Miercoles de 8pm a 10pm en los 40Mts, no tengo estacion propia para HF asi que uso ese dia la del nuestro radioclub (CO9GJA), por lo demas activo todo el TIME en 2Mts e intentando hacer QSO en packet atraves de la ISS.

   Me mantengo por aca por el foro...

                                 73...

                                        Neo.


----------



## Juliancete (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola a todos!!!!
Yo desde Argentina me sumo a ustedes para cualquier ocurrencia que tengan. Soy Julian lu7amq y me encanta experimentar con la electronica y la radio. 73ses a todos!!!!!


----------



## yordeynisgh (Nov 21, 2010)

Hola por aca, llevo varios meses visitando este foro y no habia encontrado esto todavía, soy CL6EA... que bueno que nos reunimos por radio y por ordenadores.

CM6NEO, estoy mas bien en el repite 145.470 si llegas al repite estare ahi...

saludos.


----------



## mpf102 (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola! otro radioaficionado más por acá. Soy nuevo en el foro, entré a esta web buscando info sobre PICs.
Soy Fernando, titular de LW7ELK (en radio desde 1993), y soy técnico en telecomunicaciones aeronáuticas.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Dic 29, 2010)

ok salludos LW7ELK CL6EA     73


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola a todos. 

 CL6EA, oye que bien  me agrada tener por esta via estaciones de por aca.

  Bueno foreros, nuevamente solicitando su ayuda, Esta ves es sobre la ISS (Estacion Espacial Internacional) Si alguien me pudiera decir  si la ISS esta activa en Packet por ejemplo APRS u otra modalidad.  Y tambien si alguien conoce las frecuencias y modos del nuevo satelite ARISSat-1  y la pudiera subir al foro,  se lo agradesco de todo corazon.

 Se que navegando se puede encontrar, pero mi navegacin es  limitada ya que accedo desde el trabajo y solo tengo acceso a este sitio ademas del Yoreparo.com, Qsl.net  y en estos  no he encontrado esa informacion.


    Un abrazo radial para todos   desde Cuba un colega y amigo...

                            CM6NEO   QRV


----------



## lsedr (Feb 12, 2011)

me intereza hacer un transceptor de facil construcion en BLU para 3.59 mhz cual QRPp me recomiendan ?? que sea facil de construir y que cubra muchos kilometros

estoy armando este http://www.4shared.com/document/3aGJF9xq/Tranceptor_80m_USB-LSB_sencill.html  y me da problemas pues no tiene audio y en la salida unos 6v y se calientan los Q de salida muchisimo.

el autor dice que tiene algunos errores pero yo mismo no he logrado descubrir el por que no anda


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola isedr, disculpame la demora en contestar, estuve un par de días en el campo y allí la conexión a internet es horriblemente lenta, porque estoy a más de 25Km de la antena más próxima. La seguimos por acá, es norma del foro no preguntar por MP, porque algún otro forista puede llegan a necesitar la información que intercambiamos. Ante todo, siempre recomiendo leer éste libro:
http://www.ea2ry.com/libroradio/tabla.htm
que es muy completo y trata muy bien todo lo referente al armado de un transceptor BLU. La radiofrecuencia es apasionante, pero tiene sus vueltas... es cuestión de experimentar mucho para lograr resultados y de leer bastante, pero el resultado es apasionante, no hay nada como escuchar estaciones lejanas con *tu* receptor, el que hiciste desde cero, bobinando y ajustando.
Con respecto a los proyectos, hay muchos muchachos que tienen muy uena voluntad y ganas de ayudar, pero les falta probablemente la "pedagogía" o la "didáctica" como para hacer que el novato en el tema construcción de un equipo pueda llegar a buen término. En la Grecia antigua, el "pedagogo" era el esclavo que llevaba al estudiante a la Academia, o sea, lo llevaba al conocimiento. 
En el equipo BLD que estás haciendo veo algunas cosas raras. El amplificador ya te dije que le falta un capacitor, no lo simulé por falta de tiempo pero no me gusta. Te mando el dibujo de dónde conectar el audio, reemplazá también el diodo del emisor del transistor del pre por una resistencia de 470 ohms. Y el tema del oscilador ¿tu téster tiene frecuencímetro? ¿llega hasta 3,6MHz? Sino vas a tener que escuchar la oscilación en una radio. ¿probaste medir la salida de RF con una sonda? En el texto del "Novicio" explica cómo hacer y usar una. Quedo QAP a ver cómo anda todo. 73s C


----------



## lsedr (Feb 13, 2011)

saludos amigo crimson y gracias ante todo

si pues mi tester mide frecuencia y coloque las puntas entre el pin del cristal y tierra y media exactamente lo mismo 3.59 mhz

esta correcta la medida ?

estare probando lo que me decis y bajando el libro


----------



## Robo (Feb 13, 2011)

conocieron a hk4-oig  asi era el nombre de mi papa en los viejos tiempos de radioaficionado aun tiene el radio pero no lo usa ni me deja usarlo XD


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola robo, me fijé en mis archivos pero no, hace muuucho tiempo que no hago radio (de forma oficial, extraoficialmente en BC no tanto). Isedr, no se debe "cargar" el cristal para medirlo, porque altera su funcionamiento, la frecuencia se mide a la salida del oscilador, esto es, en el emisor del transistor, así el cristal oscila libremente. El problema de usar cristal es que estás muy limitado, en frecuencia fija nadie te va a dar bolilla, yo haría un OFV, tipo Vackar si es posible, para poder "correrte" de frecuencia y buscar las estaciones que estén transmitiendo en ese momento. Una tendencia actuel es hacer un trans-ceptor, es decir un transmisor-receptor que comparten circuitos. A mi juicio es mejor hacer 1) el audio del receptor 2)el OFV 3) el receptor conversión directa y 4) el transmisor de doble banda lateral. Con esto nos aseguramos que la cosa vaya escalando en orden de dificultad. Voy a juntar información a ver si me animo a hacer algo, pero a partir de la semana que viene, todavía estoy de vacaciones... Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Feb 13, 2011)

crimson y como se conecta la resistencia de 22k que sale desde la base del DB139??? se une con el RCFH del emisor del BD139 o va directo al ANODO del 1N4148 ?? 

en el diagrama no se define claramente


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola Isedr,te dejé un detalle, con las conexiones remarcadas. Básicamente, cuando se aplica tensión al transmisor, el diodo hace que se bloquee la entrada del receptor. 
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Feb 13, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr,te dejé un detalle, con las conexiones remarcadas. Básicamente, cuando se aplica tensión al transmisor, el diodo hace que se bloquee la entrada del receptor.
> Saludos C



gracias amigo estare probando....

saludos c

Crimson me gustaria saber si hice el embobinado correctamente ... mira la foto aqui
http://www.4shared.com/photo/d8-uYoaL/Transceptor_BLD.html

ya le hice algunos cambios, la foto es anterior, pero el transformador aun esta asi.

Use un NTE 123A para excitar el BD139 el negro en la foto


----------



## crimson (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola Isedr, a primera vista parece correcto, es un trifilar con 3 bobinados de 3 espiras. En el circuito creo que marca dónde empieza y termina cada bobinado, esto hay que respetarlo, sino no trabajan los diodos del mezclador balanceado. Y el NTE123, hay que probarlo, como todo, creo que esa disposición puede dar entre medio y un watt más o menos. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Feb 14, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr, a primera vista parece correcto, es un trifilar con 3 bobinados de 3 espiras. En el circuito creo que marca dónde empieza y termina cada bobinado, esto hay que respetarlo, sino no trabajan los diodos del mezclador balanceado. Y el NTE123, hay que probarlo, como todo, creo que esa disposición puede dar entre medio y un watt más o menos. Saludos C



saludos c amigo crimson

a ver si me podeis enviar una imagen de como se hace correctamente el bobinado del toroide

es de L1= 10+10 espiras  y L2=10 espiras y creo que es 0.40 cm en alambre utilizado

esto fue lo que hice.

Lo probe con una bocina exterior y se escucha las oscilacion pero no he sentido ninguna estacion. probe el MODO TX y creo que funciona pues en la misma bocina se escucha lo que digo, o no deberia escucharse ????

Otra cosa, los RFCH dice que la resistencia que lleva es de 1 watt pero no dice el valor en Ohm, solo dice 100 espiras.* No importa el valor de los ohm ???* *O sea podría mejor utilizar dos VK200 ???

Puedo quitar la resistencia del Emisor del BD139 y conectarlo directo a tierra ???
*pues no tengo un resistor tan bajo como el que se pide de 0.22 Ohm
disculpa lo feo del dibujo, GRACIAS por la ayuda


----------



## crimson (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola Isedr, ya te había enviado lo que tenía sobre toroides trifilares aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-transceptor-80-metros-novicio-25276/index2.html
Con respecto a los choques de RF yo prefiero bobinarlos en toroides de fuentes dee PC o de lámparas bajo consuno, para mí andan mejor. 
Lo que pasa que no escuchás debe ser porque a la frecuencia del cristal (3,58 MHz más o menos, nunca hay nadie, las estaciones están más arriba, entre 3.63 y 3,72 MHz, de ahí la necesidad de hacer un OFV. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Feb 15, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr, ya te había enviado lo que tenía sobre toroides trifilares aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-transceptor-80-metros-novicio-25276/index2.html
> Con respecto a los choques de RF yo prefiero bobinarlos en toroides de fuentes dee PC o de lámparas bajo consuno, para mí andan mejor.
> Lo que pasa que no escuchás debe ser porque a la frecuencia del cristal (3,58 MHz más o menos, nunca hay nadie, las estaciones están más arriba, entre 3.63 y 3,72 MHz, de ahí la necesidad de hacer un OFV. Saludos C




saludos c crimson 

entiendo lo del OFV, pero el autor dice que con un C Variable de 150pf se rueda la frecuencia de trabajo, o es que es obligatorio lo del OFV ? o puedo acoplarle el OFV del novicio que lo tengo listo ?

*puedo utilizar el mismo hilo de cobre pero embobinado en toroides en vez de las resistencias ? como seria, cuantas vueltas ? PUES PARA LAS RESISTENCIAS SON 100 ESPIRAS. cuantas serian para los toroides ?

se puede acoplar un circuito con LM386 directamente para amplificar el sonido ?* 
Crimson pero en este transceptor dice que el toroide que va con los 4 diodos, lleva solo dos embobinados, el primero con division central (10+10 vuelta) y el otro 10 vueltas. 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/d8-uYoaL/Transceptor_BLD.html


----------



## crimson (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola Isedr, el tema es que con un cristal, por más capacidad que le pongas, no te desplazás más de 5KHz con suerte, está bien para hacer pruebas, por ejemplo, si tenés algún radioaficionado amigo y le pedís que transmita en esa frecuencia, pero para hacer radio no te sirve. Salvo que consigas un resonador, pero hay de 3,64 y bajan a 3,60, así que estamos en la misma.
El OFV del Novicio te sirve si lo bajás un poco de frecuencia, trabaja cerca de los 4,25MHz y tendrías que bajarlo un poco hasta los 3,65 MHz, tendrías que agregar capacidad o darle más vueltas a la bobina. Podés hacer los toroides, a mi juicio van a funcionar mejor, yo les doy unas 30 vueltas, con eso andan bien.  Un LM386 andaría bárbaro para este circuito, armalo con la ganancia máxima (capacitor de 10uF entre patas 1 y 8). Si el autor hizo el toroide así, me parece bien, el resultado práctico es el mismo. Saludos C


----------



## ea4adj (Feb 15, 2011)

hola, acabo de ver el hilo, simplemente decir que yo tambien soy radioaficionado y que especialmente estoy interesado en la construcciones caseras de circuitos y  antenas. ademas hago HF y tambien VHF/UHF en SSB y satelites, especialmente VO-52 y FO-29.
73.


----------



## crimson (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola Pedro, por tu fecha de ingreso al foro y la cantidad de mensajes veo que has estado siempre "a la curulla", acercate más seguido, siempre hay actividad por aquí. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Feb 16, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr, el tema es que con un cristal, por más capacidad que le pongas, no te desplazás más de 5KHz con suerte, está bien para hacer pruebas, por ejemplo, si tenés algún radioaficionado amigo y le pedís que transmita en esa frecuencia, pero para hacer radio no te sirve. Salvo que consigas un resonador, pero hay de 3,64 y bajan a 3,60, así que estamos en la misma.
> El OFV del Novicio te sirve si lo bajás un poco de frecuencia, trabaja cerca de los 4,25MHz y tendrías que bajarlo un poco hasta los 3,65 MHz, tendrías que agregar capacidad o darle más vueltas a la bobina. Podés hacer los toroides, a mi juicio van a funcionar mejor, yo les doy unas 30 vueltas, con eso andan bien.  Un LM386 andaría bárbaro para este circuito, armalo con la ganancia máxima (capacitor de 10uF entre patas 1 y 8). Si el autor hizo el toroide así, me parece bien, el resultado práctico es el mismo. Saludos C



Saludos C

Que numero de alambre uso para hacer los RFCH ?? puedo usar el hilo de cobre que es como de 0.1 mm ???
usare toroides de un poco menos de 1 centimetro esta bien ??

crimson aqui te envio una foto de un rezonador de 3.58 mhz a ver si puedo usar este para poder correr mejor la frecuencia en vez del cristal de quarzo y ademas decime para que podria usar este filtro que incluyo en la foto que es de 7.8 Mhz serviria de algo en el novicio o en este ???
http://www.4shared.com/photo/UFp8vm29/filtroyrezonador.html

Mil gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## crimson (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola Isedr, el filtro cuadrado parece ser un filtro de un equipo comercial de banda lateral, se podría usar en un equipo tipo Novicio, pero hay que ver si conseguís los cristales de portadora, sino es inútil. El amarillito es un resonador, te puede ir bien, pero para abajo, esto es, desde 3,58 a 3,5 MHz. Podés escuchar el tráfico en CW en 3,5 a 3,53 MHz. El alambre de los choques puede ser el que gustes, yo prefiero un poco más grueso, entre 0,3 y 0,5 mm, porque muy fino puede llegar a hacer resistencia. Me voy un par de días al campo, en la semana entrante la seguimos. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Feb 17, 2011)

casi termino el circuito subire las imagenes


----------



## lsedr (Feb 21, 2011)

Crimson enviame el esquema del OFV con el CD4011 donde indique las patas correspondientes pues a ver si puedo agregarle una etapa para excitar un vumetro como lo hace el otro OFV del novicio,
gracias

saludos c


----------



## crimson (Feb 21, 2011)

Isedr las patas las sacás de cualquer manual, las compuertas son todas iguales. Aparte... ¿no tenés el dbujo de la plaqueta? Ahí se ve bien cuál es cada pata. Lo que me desorienta es el OFV para conectar al Vumetro ??????? El vúmetro va conectado al audio. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Feb 21, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Isedr las patas las sacás de cualquer manual, las compuertas son todas iguales. Aparte... ¿no tenés el dbujo de la plaqueta? Ahí se ve bien cuál es cada pata. Lo que me desorienta es el OFV para conectar al Vumetro ??????? El vúmetro va conectado al audio. Saludos C



ok. ahora estoy haciendo el impreso del pcb para el 4011 y lo que no se es como conectar
  los dos cables RX y TX que el 4011 no tiene que el Novicio SI tiene.

te cuento que tambien estoy haciendo otra vez el OFV del novicio al estilo manhatan pues el primero que hice no me oscila ya, pues antes lo hacia..


saludos c Crimson


----------



## homebrew (Feb 24, 2011)

alexus dijo:


> buenas noches, pues si, guste de crear este tema para contactar o charlar con radioaficionas que ronde por "foros",
> para charlar sobre, equipos, antenas, qso´s, dx, etc.
> 
> en particular, soy oncemetrista, aficionado a los 27mhz, o banda civil o ciudadana.
> ...



Saludos desde las tierras del Rio que mas canta , Treinta y Tres presente CX2UA


----------



## xmicro (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola 73/51 extensivo a toda la cristaleria.

Mi QRA HJ1-IEQ  (Hotel Japón Primero, India Eco Quebec)
QTH  (hoy): Colombia

Actualmente no tengo radio .  Trasmití en 11 metros, luego en 2metros, y algo en 40 metros.

Resido en Argentina.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 23, 2011)

Quiero comprar un equipo HF banda corrida, 10-160 M ... .No mas de $USA 150.00


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 27, 2011)

Bueno como no aparecio ningun vendedor, me compre un RCI 2950


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 27, 2011)

Desde un punto de vista formal veamos qué dice la definición acordada internacionalmente, refrendada en la última *World Radiocommunication Conference en el año 2003*, que le conceden un propósito universalmente reconocido. Dice en el original: 


1.56 Amateur service: A radiocommunication service for the purpose of self-training, intercommunication and technical investigations carried out by amateurs, that is, by duly authorised persons interested in radio technique solely with a personal aim and without pecuniary interest.


*1.56 Servicio de radioaficionados: servicio de radiocomunicación que tiene por objeto la instrucción individual, la intercomunicación y los estudios técnicos efectuados por aficionados, esto es por personas debidamente autorizadas que se interesan en la radiotécnica, con carácter exclusivamente personal y sin fines de lucro. *


Generalmente, como en todo orden de cosas, hay una gran diversidad en la manera de enfocar un tema o de practicar una actividad. La Radio Afición no escapa a ello.
La radioafición es practicada por dos grandes sectores:
*1-* Los que gustan de adquirir equipos japoneses, europeos o norteamericanos, comprar antenas,  llenarse de sofisticaciones, hablar con todo el mundo, recorrer todas las bandas autorizadas para tal efecto, por el simple placer de hacerlo y sin complicarse demasiado la vida. Solo el gusto por hablar y ver lo maravilloso que es poner la voz y nuestra inteligencia a grandes distancias.
Por causa de esto, muchas personas de escasos recursos creen que la Radioafición es una actividad (Hobby como dicen algunos)  que solo la pueden practicar solo quienes tienen dinero.
*FALSO !!*

*2-* Aquellos que interezados en aprender los cómo y los porqué, utilizan la radioafición como un medio para practicar, aprender y desarrollar sus *CONOCIMIENTOS* en electrónica y de paso comunicarse con otras personas afines. En general este estilo de hacer radio (cultivado cada día por menos cantidad de personas) permite *CONSTRUIR* y *EXPERIMENTAR* con elementos electrónicos que más tarde darán vida a un equipo construido en casa. 

El campo de desarrolllo personal en la radioafición es extenso: comunicaciones en Onda Corta, transmision de imagenes, TV, radio packets (emisiones digitales de información), telegrafía, Antenas, Amplificadores de gran potencia, Construcción de equipos (desde algunos pocos miliwatts hasta más allá de 1 Kilo Watts ), Transmicion en VHF, UHF, GHF, etc. Comunicaciones via satelite, comunicaciones via rebote lunar, Transmisiones en Onda Larga, Integración del PC a la radio, Radio Digital, DXsismo (escuchar o comunicar con estaciones de mucha distancia), etc. etc. etc.
Esta es una actividad Científica (para los que estan interesados en el punto 2 ), creativa y que nos brinda grandes logros y satisfacciones personales.

En cada pais hay organizaciones que reunen a los interesados por esta actividad (Radio Clubes) y un ministerio u oficina Gubernamental que está encargada de establecer las normas y leyes para practicar esta actividad.

Para aquellos que están interezados en practicar la Radioafición mis palabras son simples:
*Bienvenidos* todos aquellos que tienen por objetivo engrandecer esta gran actividad. No es dificil, no se necesita ser un potentado económico, tampoco ingeniero en electrónica y telecomunicaciones.

 Ver más en: http://xq2dwo.blogspot.com

Soy Chileno y actualmente estoy en Colombia. Mi licencia de Radioaficionado chileno es 
XQ2DWO

Saludos, muy especialmente para quienes quieren integrarse a la RADIOAFICION.


----------



## homebrew (Abr 28, 2011)

Hola Walter saludos veo que esta por colombia hace algun tiempo, 
Bien espero que encuentre colegas afines a la amplitud modulada por esos lados, estaria bueno tener noticias como esta la actividad por esos lados.

saludos Paolo CX2UA


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 1, 2011)

Que sorpresa Paolo...!! Un gran saludo para ti... !!
Actividad en AM aquí en Colombia: NADA !! 
Actividad en AM en paises Limítrofes (Perú, Ecuador, Venezuela, Panamá, Brasil Zona norte): NADA.
La radioaficion Colombia, conciderando que este es un país de más de 45 millones de habitantes es exigua. Producto de el estado interno del país (guerrilla, narcotráfico, paramilitares y otras cosas de dominio publico) ser radioaficionado es complicado por motivos obvios. No obstante ello, los radioaficionados Colombianos que *activos* no deben superar los 50 o 100 a lo sumo, realizan sus actividades de manera frecuente en SSB en diferentes bandas y especialmente en la clásica de 40 metros. Siempre interezados en hablar tópicos de Radio y Experimentación, lo que hace muy grato el escucharlos (especialmente para quienes nos gusta la electrónica). 
Estaciones de U.S.A , Mexico, Puerto Rico, Cuba y Guatemala, por el norte, se escuchan con mucha más frecuencia y casi a toda hora en muy buenas condiciones.
De la zona Sur de América he oido estaciones Ecuatorianas, Peruanas, Argentinas y Chilenas en algunas ocaciones, pero con señales relativamente bajas en general y todas en SSB. 
En AM solo he podido escuchar (previo acuerdo de recepción) a LU1MEK, Pablo desde Mendoza quién transmite con 1000 Watts con señal S3-4 en la frecuencia de 7150 KHz(Recivido en ICOM IC730).
En 80 metros, en 3800KHz he podido escuchar dos estaciones de AM de U.S.A, pero no logré entender sus caracteristicas por el modo de hablar el ingles (muy yanqui).
Estámos en un invierno muy lluvioso con grandes tormentas eléctricas, a pesar de esto y siempre que no hayan tormentas, el nivel de estático es muy bajo, casi nada, a diferencia de Chile que a veces el nivel es intolerabe.
Saludos a todos... Gracias !!


----------



## tercel (May 15, 2011)

hola maestro Walter que bueno encontrarte por acá, y lo mejor de todo saber como es la propagación en esos países que son ajenos para muchos que nos preguntamos como será?????? la propagación en otros países mmmm .... saludos


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

tercel... desde Colombia un gran saludo...!!
La propagación aquí en general desde 3.5 a 18MHz es bastante buena. No tengo ruido...siempre debajo de S2... estoy en una ciudad de casi 100 mil habitantes y sin excesiva contaminación radioeléctrica. Solo las tormetas eléctricas perturban la recepción y este ha sido el invierno más largo y dramático que ha vivido Colombia en toda su historia.
En 10 Metros he comunicado con muchas estaciones de Centro América.
En 40 metros las estaciones europeas llegan muy fuertes, respecto a lo que escuchaba en chile.... lo mismo estaciones de aficionados de U.S.A., Canada, México... 
AM nada de nada...!!
Éxitos.  Ya volveré al Merken, el mate y el pan amasado casero... Saludos.


----------



## rogusgar (May 25, 2011)

Hola Wilder,y demas amigos,soy creo hasta ahora la LU1JPJ,estoy por Entre Rios,porque no renove,espero hacerlo este año,me llamo Roberto y hace poco que estoy por aca,en este foro.Ya que estoy aprovecho si alguno de ustedes tiene un circuito que supe encontrar en una pagina de electronica que creo era de Grecia,un tal TZITZIKAS pero no he podido encontrarlo mas a dicha pagina,tenia un monton de circuitos de PLL y demas circuitos,para que tengan una idea no media mas de de 15 x 10 cm la plaqueta,encontre otro pero no es el que preciso,asiq ue agradezco si alguno le quedo,ya que me quede con lo CI y no me quedo el circuito porque se me rompio la PC.El circuito es el de un PLL que iba de 522Khz a 1611 Khz,con un paso de 9 con tres integrados de la familia del 40103 y los otros no recuerdo porque no los tengo a mano.Agradezco si alguno sabe que paso con esa pagina que no puedo abrirla y es mas no la encuentro.Me olvidaba de contarles salgo en VHF,en la 147300+ de mi ciudad,Gualeguaychu,asi que alli me podran encontar y en 27Mhz salgo como estacion Yacare,bueno no molesto mas,esperando que se encuentren todos bien por sus QTH,un abrazo,Roberto G Garcia,mi msn y correo es


----------



## ec5aca (Ago 19, 2011)

Aquí otro radioaficionado, EC5ACA desde Valencia, España. Desde Europa tenemos otra visión, tenemos alcance casi local con toda Europa en 40 metros, je je. Saludines, Toni Sotillet, he visto alguno de tus mensajes. Y quedo QRV para cualquier otro comentario.


----------



## estebanratto (Feb 4, 2012)

hola a todos, bueno en una epoca era wl7eak, pero no renové  y no se que puede ser de mi licencia... me dijeron en el radioclub argentino que se puede habilitar, bueno ya haré el tramite
Saludos cordiales para todos, me quedo qap


----------



## crimson (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola esteban, según tengo entendido podés recuperarla, aunque en tu caso, si te mudaste de Buenos Aires a San Luis te darán una con "Q", tenés que averiguar en algún Radioclub cercano, ellos se encargan de los trámites administrativos. Saludos C


----------



## estebanratto (Feb 8, 2012)

si, pero por aca no hay cerca, me parece que conviene mandar todo al rca y listo, en la pagina tienen los detalles para habilitar de nuevo



y para lu1jpj en el handbook nuevo, o mas o menos nuevo, hay un monton de diagramas con todas las explicaciones a las que nos tiene acostumbrada la" biblia" habia uno muy lindo con un 145151 un micro de atmel el 89c2051, que se programa en basic, y el lenguaje es muy similar al visual basic de gates, la salida es con un irf, tambien lo vi ululando por la web, suerte!


----------



## Eliana (Mar 4, 2012)

quiero empezar a ser radioaficionada, que consejos me darían???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

leer mucho¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## homebrew (Mar 4, 2012)

Hola Eliana busca un radio club de tu ciudad o tu pais y ponte en contacto con ellos, seguro te guiaran en todos los pasos para tener tu licencia.
El mundo de la radioaficion es muy basto desde la autoconstruccion de sus equipos, las comunicaciones en fone , las comunicaciones digitales y las comunicaciones satelitales hay mucho por explorar busca en google hay mucha info, suerte .

saludos CX2UA


----------



## estebanratto (Mar 11, 2012)

eliana:
lo primero que tenes que hacer es escuchar mucho la radio antes de hablar en las bandas del corralito
( llamese corralito a las bandas autorizadas por la cnt) hay mucha mucha gente que respeta los reglamentos 
a rajatabla y no le gusta las emisiones de alguien sin licencia... fuera del corralito hay de todo en la viña del señor... yo como muchos empezamos en 11 metros asi nomas colgue un dipolo de media onda arriba del techo con un uniden feo escuche un poco y empeze a preguntar, ahi conoci radioaficionados que se salian del corral y me reclutaron, empeze el curso en el radioclub y me dieron la licencia de Novicio en el año 1994 para arrancar puede ser un president hr2510 que cubre bien con algo de power las bandas de 10 y 11 mts (la de 11 es banda ciudadana para los nuevos en esto) despues le agregas un transversor y tenes acceso a 80 mts que es la mas linda a mi gusto sin gastar mucha plata con el equipo asi como viene desde argentina podes hacer algunos dx( hablar lejos) con brasil chile republica dominicana y algunas veces entra europa depende de la propagacion...es como para hacer las primeras armas 
Para los radioaficionados viejos:
usemos mas las bandas nuestras por que en cualquier momento nos ponen celulares.... jajjajaja
un abrazo para todos


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2012)

Me ha parecido extraño no ver mi post presentándome como tal, hace mucho rato recuerdo haberlo colgado, pero en fin... me re-presento: YV-5-MHE, muy anteriormente (1960~1974) YV-5-ADL.

QRA: Mario

73, muchos DX y QRV


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Me ha parecido extraño no ver mi post presentándome ......



Saludos amigo mcrven, por aquí esta tu presentación.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hay-algun-radioaficionado-foros-electronica-21491/#post173340


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Saludos amigo mcrven, por aquí esta tu presentación.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hay-algun-radioaficionado-foros-electronica-21491/#post173340



Gracias Fogo. La verdad es que no recordé haberme des-suscrito del tema y como no reportó el nuevo post, después de una búsqueda apresurada, no lo vi presumiendo que pudiese haber sido borrado.

Saludos amigo:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

ya que lo menciona yo también e tenido problemas con temas que de algun modo se ''des-suscrito del tema''
y no recuerdo haberme des-suscripto de ningún tema


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 21, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Me ha parecido extraño no ver mi post presentándome como tal, hace mucho rato recuerdo haberlo colgado, pero en fin... me re-presento: YV-5-MHE, muy anteriormente (1960~1974) YV-5-ADL.
> 
> QRA: Mario
> 
> 73, muchos DX y QRV


 
cuantos años che... con razón siempre tenes tanto para compartir con nosotros.

73 de LU5DFE


----------



## mcrven (May 21, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> cuantos años che... con razón siempre tenes tanto para compartir con nosotros.
> 
> 73 de LU5DFE



Ohhh... Ya te estrenaste.

Felicidades pues. A ver si te alcanzo en 2m de aquí para allá. Ahora no tengo otra cosa.

73 y DX


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 24, 2012)

yo tampoco tengo otra cosa más que dos metros... estuve por encarar un hf pero me obligaron a desviar ese dinero  Pero con paciencia ya va a llegar... anoche estuve haciendo algunos inventos con antenas y ya estoy tratando de instalar mi torre de 18 metros... tengo los tres tramos de 6 metros ahí y el terreno marcado, pero me falta resolver lo de los muertos. Ya con 18 metros puedo poner una V para 80 metros... así que cualquier antena para cualquier otra banda entra seguro.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola muchachos como están me presento mi nombre es gabriel y mi distintiva actual es LU3XAE y me encuentro en la ciudad de Rio Gallegos, soy radioaficionado desde 1997 mi primera licencia fue LU5XPO y anteriormente tuve una licencia de SW LU-16-0010 fue mi primer paso en el maravilloso mundo de la radio, todo esto me trae gratos recuerdos muchos colegas y amigos en la distancia, saludos a todos

Gabriel, LU3XAE 73,DXs


----------



## acoplo (Jun 17, 2012)

Hola compañeros,
Me llamo Andrés Rubio y soy EA5HEM, me encuentro en Alicante, España, y me uno a vosotros para cualquier consulta que necesitéis y este en mi mano referente a la reparación de equipos de radio.
Saludos


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola muchachos,  nuevmente.  Estoy buscando Soft para programar Midland 70-138,   no me aparece por aca.  ¿alguien tiene algo de ello que me lo pueda pasar por email?  o subirlo aca al foro??

                                                                CM6NEO   QRV


----------



## lacers (Oct 25, 2012)

hola amigos les comento que me encanta el hobby de la radio aficcion, desde hace mucho me gusta la radio y llevo desde este año haciendo las escuchas y de vez en cuando saliendo al aire, por falta de tiempo todabia no rendi por una complicacion, pero el proximo año espero ya poder tener mi licencia, mi banda preferida por ahora es la de 80m , desde chacabuco muchas veces he salido con la licencia LU1ELP que es la del radioclub en donde estoy.. espero muy pronto tener mi propia licencia.. 73 para todos!!


----------



## sagitario61 (Oct 31, 2012)

hola soy de mexico mi nombre es esteban 10-28 santuario a mi me encanta la banda civil , la he modulado, tango mi equipo pero lo tengo desconectado porque no tengo el tiempo suficiente para estar en contacto ..



hola soy esteban soy de mexico tengo 51 años estoy aprendiendo electronica la edad no es impedimento para seguir aprendiendo..espero poder contar con el apoyo de todos uds. y en lo que yo pueda contribuir ahi estare ..gracias a todos..y que esten bien


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 2, 2012)

Vaya! Si que hay algunos. Yo ya no lo soy, pero lo fui LU2FCA y LU7FSC. No me interesaba tanto la radio desde el punto de vista de buscar el DX como de conversar con amigos, pero sobre todo experimentar en electrónica. Así hice de todo. Moonbounce en los '60, con un amplificador enfriado por nitrógeno líquido, comunicación lumínica, algunas cosas en UHF y SHF, etc, etc.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola colegas ,Hola carloscomadreja,que interesante comunicar por rebote lunar!!! Me trae muchos recuerdos,yo tambien fabrique todo tipo de tx ,El que mas satisfacciones me brindo, fue un enlace de microondas echo a partir de dos gun de radar ,y un circulador del mismo,logre comunicados a 20km.

 A pesar que mi trabajo tiene que ver con la reparacion,operacion y mantenimientos de equipos de comunicaciones,nunca tuve paciencia para obtener mi  licencia de radioaficionado,siempre me terminaba enemistando con algun ingeniero que daba la parte teorica ,terminabamos en discusiones mortales jaja sobre el comportamiento de antenas y fcias en diferentes epocas del año,y como en esos tiempos era mas joven e impaciente y a la menor insinuacion sobre algun dato de esas afirmaciones tecnicas que son inamovibles, o sagrados jeje, me iba del curso ,me paso lo mismo en los dos radioclub de mi ciudad  ,y ahora que estoy mas viejo y con menos paciencia ,calculo que me seria imposible soportar las clases teoricas y las discusiones con el docente a cargo jajaja

Eso si, amo y respeto a la RF y espero tener lucides mental unos cuantos años mas ,para seguir apreendiendo y probando cosas nuevas tanto en Tx como en Rx 

Saludos.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Mar 4, 2013)

En realidad no dedicaba tanto tiempo a las comunicaciones como a la experimentación. Cuando salieron los primeros diodos laser (eran carísimos, ja ja) construimos con un amigo oncemetrista brasileño, que vivía a unas 6 cuadras de casa, con un pequeño telescopio y un binocular viejo (lo que teníamos a mano, bah), dos emisores ópticos que iban modulados en amplitud y nos comunicábamos desde la calle, ante la curiosidad de los vecinos que, naturalmente, nos tomaban por perfectos chiflados. Encima como el otro era brasilero, creían que estaba hablando con Brasil. Los receptores eran dos fototransistores conectados a sus respectivos miniamplificadores de audio. En esa época había aún poca gente en VHF y poquísima en UHF, en Rosario éramos sólo tres o cuatro con equipo de 432 Mhz. Cuando caía alguno por el radioclub, o por radio y presumía de trabajar en frecuencias muy altas, le preguntaba si había hecho algún comunicado por encima de los 100 teraHz. Te podés imaginar los amigos que me conocían cómo se reían... Claro, en realidad la emisión del laser era en infrarrojo, sobre los 110 THz.


----------



## Brod (Mar 28, 2013)

Me gustaría rendir los exámenes para la licencia, por ahora transmito con un equipo canalero de esos que tiene 40 canales en 11mts, es de marca Ge de poca potencia. Hasta ahora he charlado solo con radio taxis no he tenido la suerte de hablar con ningún radioaficionado. Voy a ver si me puedo construir uno para 40mts a xtal AM. 73 para todos 

Perdón nunca escuche de esos equipos a laser como funciona, son muy complejos de construir?.


----------



## begejo (Mar 28, 2013)

La mejor asesoría la encontrarás en un radio club,averigua la dirección de alguno en tu ciudad y te acercas a él.
73 y DX


----------



## Brod (Mar 28, 2013)

Tienes razón lamentablemente en mi ciudad existía un radio club pero cerró, voy a ver si me puedo contactar con un radioaficionado conocido, Gracias por tu sugerencia FB.


----------



## begejo (Mar 28, 2013)

Comienza a mirar hacia los techos de las viviendas y encontrarás mas de alguna antena dipolo,V invertida,una torre con parrillas direccionales etc.ten cuidado,no confundir una torre de radioaficionado con una de emisora comercial.
73


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2013)

Brod dijo:


> Tienes razón lamentablemente en mi ciudad existía un radio club pero *C*erró, voy a ver si me puedo contactar con un radioaficionado conocido, Gracias por tu sugerencia FB.



Listado de Radio-Clubes reconocidos por la CNC


----------



## Brod (Mar 29, 2013)

Gracias Fogonazo!!! Me intereso y justo da la casualidad de que hay uno cerquita de mi QTH, 30 min en colectivo, Me alegraste la semana ja ja 73.


----------



## laserfm (Nov 22, 2018)

Hola saludos desde Chile QAP - QRV en 27,455 Usb Estación Láser operador Antonio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2018)

laserfm dijo:


> Hola saludos desde Chile QAP - QRV en 27,455 Usb Estación Láser operador Antonio.


Hola a todos , caro Don laserfm serias barbaro platicar con ustedes en esa frequenzia , tengo todos los equipos y acesorios nesesarios para tal solamente me falta subir y instalar la antena en mi torre de 15 metros de altitud.
Cuando tuver listo esa parte de la instalación te informo para tentarmos un ezitoso contacto .
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## laserfm (Nov 22, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don laserfm serias barbaro platicar con ustedes en esa frequenzia , tengo todos los equipos y acesorios nesesarios para tal solamente me falta subir y instalar la antena en mi torre de 15 metros de altitud.
> Cuando tuver listo esa parte de la instalación te informo para tentarmos un ezitoso contacto .
> !Saludos desde Brasil !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Quedó atento a tu llamado, lo que más se escucha por estos pagos es Brasil.


----------



## rogusgar (Nov 27, 2020)

Buenas noches,por acá LU1JPJ,en Entré Ríos...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 27, 2020

Por las dudas sos el Turco Lopes,estabas en la zona de El Potrero..?


----------

